# 2016 Olympic rbr



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Use this link to find the streams and replays from each session
http://www.nbcolympics.com/live-stream-schedule/boxing

So far both Americans won. I'll update this more later

Yall can keep track of all of the fights here too
https://www.rio2016.com/en/boxing

Gold Medalist so far:

Light flyweight: Hasanboy Dusmatov of *Uzbekistan *
Flyweight: Shakhobidin Zoirov of *Uzbekistan*
Bantamweight: Robeisy Ramirez of* Cuba*
Lightweight: Robson Conceicao of *Brazil*
Lightwelteweight: Fazliddin Gaibnazrov of* Uzbekistan *
Welterweight: Daniyar Yeleussiov of *Kazaghstan *
Middleweight: Arlen Lopez of* Cuba*
Light heavyweight: Julio Cesar La Cruz of *Cuba*
Heavyweight: Evgeny Tishcenko of* Russia* lol


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Hernandez got Egorov next hasn't he? Shame as he looks quite tidy but Balderas looked great, again it's a shame he's got Alvarez in the quarters. Tough draw for your boys but Vargas and Stevenson could/should medal and Conwell is talented enough but again has a tough draw. Can't remember Russell's draw.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Decent squad for the USA this year but such a tough draw and they might only come out with one medal for the men

Hernandez looked good but a bit small even for light flyweight, would be a minimumweight as a pro I'd imagine, or maybe it's just me aha


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Heard one of the pro boxers went out earlier?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

NSFW said:


> Heard one of the pro boxers went out earlier?


Aw shit, Hassan N'Dam lost to Brazil's Micheal Borges

http://www.boxingscene.com/hernandez-victorious-ndam-eliminated-rio-olympics--107458

Quick Results:

Men's flyweight (49kg): Jose Velazquez Altamirano (MEX) vs Leandro Blanc (ARG)
Men's flyweight (49kg): Mathias Hamunyela (NAM) def. Rufat Huseynov (AZE)
Men's flyweight (49kg): Nico Hernandez (USA) def. Manuel Cappai (ITA)
Men's lightweight (60kg): Hurshid Tojibaev (UZB) def. Hakan Erseker (QAT)

Men's lightweight (60kg): Joe Cordina (GBR) def. Charly Suarez (PHI)
Men's lightweight (60kg): Anvar Yunusov (TAJ) def. Shan Jun (CHI)
Men's light-heavyweight (81kg.): Hassan N'dam (CAM) def. Michel Borges (BRA)
Men's light-heavyweight (81kg.): Carlos Carrillo Palacio (COL) def. Erkin Adylbek Uulu (KYR)
Men's heavyweight (91kg.): Lawrence Okolie (GBR) vs Igor Jakubowski (POL)


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

NSFW said:


> Heard one of the pro boxers went out earlier?


Ndam. Of course he lost, as I said he wouldn't go anywhere near the medals. Couldn't even make it past his first bout.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

*http://www.boxingscene.com/hassan-ndam-on-loss-im-very-disappointed-i-started-too-slow--107462*

*Hassan N'Dam on Loss: I'm Very Disappointed, I Started Too Slow*

RIO DE JANEIRO - After a 12-year professional boxing career, Hassan N'Dam dreamed of returning to the Olympics and winning the gold medal that eluded him in Athens.

Instead, N'Dam is headed home with a bitter lesson in the amateur version of his sport. N'Dam was ousted in his opening bout in Rio de Janeiro on Saturday night, losing a unanimous decision to Brazil's Michel Borges.

The 32-year-old N'Dam, who held versions of two pro middleweight titles, is the biggest name among the three professional boxers who joined the Rio field earlier this summer. Although the French-Cameroonian veteran appeared to land cleaner shots in the final two rounds, Borges got the decision in his hometown with a quick start and the wild support of a crowd that roared for his every punch.










"I'm very disappointed about this," N'Dam said. "He's a good fighter, but I think I'm better than him. I took too much time to come into the fight, but I lost the fight."

N'Dam's stunning loss buried any fears of an Olympic tournament dominated by professionals in Rio.

Lightweight Carmine Tommasone, who has never fought professionally outside of his native Italy, became the first pro boxer to win an Olympic fight in the morning session at Riocentro Pavilion 6, beating Mexico's Lindolfo Delgado.

*Thailand lightweight Amnat Ruenroeng, the third pro in the field, fights Sunday.*

When the International Boxing Association (AIBA) decided earlier this year to allow any boxer to attempt to qualify for the Olympics, many observers condemned the move, envisioning a bizarre event with elite prizefighters seriously hurting teenage amateurs.

But every big-name boxer in the world passed on Rio, citing everything from injury worries to the Olympic-style sport's peculiar demands in a multi-fight tournament featuring daily weigh-ins and three-round bouts.

The last factor doomed N'Dam, who acknowledged feeling out his opponent in an inactive first round.

In the pros, that's a smart strategy. In the amateur game, the fight is already one-third over.

"I did it too slow," N'Dam said. "I'm not happy. I came too far for this competition. I took too much time from my professional career. I have no regrets, but I took too long to get into the fight."

N'Dam had hoped to better his performance in the loaded Olympic middleweight tournament in 2004, when the amateur game still used the now-discarded punch-counting system to determine winners. N'Dam beat future Irish world middleweight champion Andy Lee, but lost a decision to Russia's Gaydarbek Gaydarbekov, who went on to beat Gennady Golovkin for the middleweight gold medal in Athens.

Many boxing experts predicted wild mismatches when pros joined the Olympic qualification process this summer - and perhaps it would have happened if the likes of Golovkin or Canelo Alvarez had signed up.

But the amateur game presents challenges that can be just as problematic as a Wladimir Klitschko jab.

"It's very different," Tommasone said. "I (had to adjust) for a three-round Olympic fight. I usually prepare for a 10-round, 12-round (fight). I had to win the match with intelligence."

The 32-year-old Tommasone thoroughly controlled his first Olympic fight, trouncing the 21-year-old Delgado with activity and precision. Tommasone fights as a 126-pound professional featherweight, but chose the 132-pound lightweight division for the Olympics, likely making it easier to deal with daily weigh-ins.

Tommasone, nicknamed "Mr. Wolf" after Harvey Keitel's problem-solving character in "Pulp Fiction," barely missed qualification for the Beijing Games. He eagerly seized the Italian federation's invitation to qualify last month in Venezuela.

"The Olympics are a dream for every athlete, and for me, it is wonderful," Tommasone said. "When I learned that I could qualify, I wanted to do it immediately. It was my dream."


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Amnat Ruenroeng fights Argentina's Ignacio Perrin today at 5:25 EST


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

He beat perrin. I thought he looked shit though and the ref was terrible.


He was throwing 1 pot shot from range and then holding, the ref let him do it for the entire fight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Crean said:


> He beat perrin. I thought he looked shit though and the ref was terrible.
> 
> He was throwing 1 pot shot from range and then holding, the ref let him do it for the entire fight.


Thats how he always fights tbf


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Is there anywhere you can watch the fights on a delayed feed or anyone putting them up anywhere. Missing most of these due to work but wouldnt mind catching up when I finish.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Is there anywhere you can watch the fights on a delayed feed or anyone putting them up anywhere. Missing most of these due to work but wouldnt mind catching up when I finish.


One of the guys on the brit/irish forum mentioned somewhere to watch them on delay.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

So is N'Dam banned from rankings now, so hes fucked?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> So is N'Dam banned from rankings now, so hes fucked?


On the contrary, he just got awarded a shot at the winner of Canelo-Smith


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Amnat just won a UD


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Cuba has a shit hot team. The one I don't feel too confident about is Roniel Iglesias, who ironically enough was the Gold medalist in London


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

KOTF said:


> On the contrary, he just got awarded a shot at the winner of Canelo-Smith


I thought he was at MW?


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Cuba has a shit hot team. The one I don't feel too confident about is Roniel Iglesias, who ironically enough was the Gold medalist in London


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you for tracking this stuff. Boxing is a mere rumor in the mainstream Olympics coverage.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I thought he was at MW?


He's still competing at MW as a pro as far as I know, but he's up at 81kg for the Olympics. There are same-day weigh-ins in Rio, so he's not too undersized


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Eoghan said:


> He's still competing at MW as a pro as far as I know, but he's up at 81kg for the Olympics. There are same-day weigh-ins in Rio, so he's not too undersized


Oh right, so I guess that guy was lying when he said hes getting the winner of Canelo/Smith


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Oh right, so I guess that guy was lying when he said hes getting the winner of Canelo/Smith


I don't know tbf, he'll be back at 160 after this. Whether that automatically disqualifies him from facing Canelo is another matter


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lampley said:


> Thank you for tracking this stuff. Boxing is a mere rumor in the mainstream Olympics coverage.


No problem. I know it's hard as hell to keep up with everything


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

to be honest there hasnt been any truely good fights to get your teeth into. there where a few in 2012 and 2008. but not much here. apart form Benbaziz (alg) Vs Abdelal (egy) 3 knockdowns back and fourths. comebacks both hurt.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

i'll look out for that turkminestan middlewieght. like his style. compact side on and creative.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Mbili (france) Vs Mytronfanov (UKR) 
both really sotcky middleweights.ukrainian has a nice defence but is getting cauht flush with short right hands from Mbili.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

wow. great workrate from both. more accurate work from mbilli but better variations and counters from mytrofanov.

i have it 10-9 Mbilli


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

What channel is this on? I looked but couldn't find anything


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Muffy said:


> What channel is this on? I looked but couldn't find anything


http://stream.nbcolympics.com/boxing-day-3-morning-session

*Day 3 morning session*


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

easy ukr round. blue and yellow james toney. mbilli looks like someone who hits the heavy bag and hits pads 12 hours a day and learns to use the angles with his trainer, but mytrovanov looks like he does most of his training sparring, just has that inate ability to know where apunch is coming from, what the obverse move to counter it and how to get himself into position.


same again, mytro looks far faster a-b in terms of handspeed. and is landing the cuter shots. mbillie really pressing. throwing WAYYY more, oh wow outworking him this round.


2-1 mbilli for me.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Gold medal favorite coming up next from Russia


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

mbilli beats the ukrainian. mild upset in terms of teams.
like both. might be good pros.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Brazilian has a lot of heart.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The main fight I'm looking forward to today is at 7:45 ET

Great Britain's Lawrence Okolie vs Cuba's Erislandy Savon

For those that don't know, Savon is the nephew of 3X gold medalist, Felix Savon. He lost to Anthony Joshua in 2012 in a fight I thought he edged.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

I haven't followed much yet, because the 3 canadiens (1 male, 2 female) haven't fought so far.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hate how this shit is on while at work.. Have the stream going on my phone but can't actually concentrate and watch.

How is the US doing?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

tischenko looks poor defensively


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

god i hate russo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

America's Nico Hernandez fights Vasilli Egorov from Russia on now http://stream.nbcolympics.com/boxing-day-3-evening-session


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> America's Nico Hernandez fights Vasilli Egorov from Russia on now http://stream.nbcolympics.com/boxing-day-3-evening-session


Looking really good, improvement on his first bout for sure, against a much better opponent


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Looking really good, improvement on his first bout for sure, against a much better opponent


Hell yeah. Just beat the #2 fighter and European champion. He really flew under the radar


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Hell yeah. Just beat the #2 fighter and European champion. He really flew under the radar


Your team this year looks really good, a lot of credit has to go to Billy Walsh I think. They are all capable of winning medals but all of them have had brutal draws, Hernandez just getting on with it though


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Your team this year looks really good, a lot of credit has to go to Billy Walsh I think. They are all capable of winning medals but all of them have had brutal draws, Hernandez just getting on with it though


Yeah credit goes to Walsh. I had my doubts when the US could only get 6 fighters to qualify


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Here's the layout for the Light Flyweight Division


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> Hell yeah. Just *beat *the #2 fighter and European champion. He really flew under the radar


Most people were scratching their head when the decision was announced though..
I thought he looked quite clumsy at times.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> America's Nico Hernandez fights Vasilli Egorov from Russia on now http://stream.nbcolympics.com/boxing-day-3-evening-session


Nico win?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

REDC said:


> Most people were scratching their head when the decision was announced though..
> I thought he looked quite clumsy at times.


I only caught the back end of the 1st round on, but he clearly won the 2nd and lost the 3rd wide. I can't comment on the 1st round, but 2 out of the 3 judges gave it to him



Divi253 said:


> Nico win?


yessir.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah credit goes to Walsh. I had my doubts when the US could only get 6 fighters to qualify


Was Walsh working the corner? If so that's great news for America. Read an article saying it's mostly the women's team but he is working with the men also. Some of these women weren't even fuckin feinting before he took over. He'll do some job with the Americans if he stays out there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Heavyweight is set for the quarterfinals


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> Was Walsh working the corner? If so that's great news for America. Read an article saying it's mostly the women's team but he is working with the men also. Some of these women weren't even fuckin feinting before he took over. He'll do some job with the Americans if he stays out there.


Oh yeah you're right. He was supposed to work with the women. Idk how much influence he had on the men's team


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Oh yeah you're right. He was supposed to work with the women. Idk how much influence he had on the men's team


Article I read that interviewed him said he works with the men too. They'd be fuckin stupid not to have him coaching them.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Heavyweight is set for the quarterfinals


Savon is gonna take it


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Here's the layout for the Light Flyweight Division


Joahnys can win it, he has a tendency of getting lured into a fire fight though


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Notable fights for Tuesday, August 9th

Lightweight
*Cuba's* Lazaro Alvarez fights *Italy's* Carmine Tommasone at 10:00 (Tommasone is also 15-0 as pro)

*America's* Carlos Baldera fights *Japan's* Daisuke Narimutsu at 10:15

*Great Britain's* Joseph Cordina fights *UZB's* Hurshid Tojibaev at 10:30

*Professional* Amnat Ruenroeng fights *France's* Sofiane Oumiha at 4:30

*Ireland's* David Joyce fights *AZE's* Albert Selimov at 4:45

Middleweight
*America's* Charles Conwell fights *India's* Krishan Vikas at 5:15

*Australia's* Daniel Jason Lewis fights* Poland's* Tomasz Jablonski at 5:45

All times are in Eastern Standard time


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

jonnytightlips said:


> Article I read that interviewed him said he works with the men too. They'd be fuckin stupid not to have him coaching them.





bballchump11 said:


> Oh yeah you're right. He was supposed to work with the women. Idk how much influence he had on the men's team


Yeah I think that articles off, he's been in the corner of the men's team and as far as I'm aware has been in charge of the men for a while hasn't he?


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Yeah I think that articles off, he's been in the corner of the men's team and as far as I'm aware has been in charge of the men for a while hasn't he?


I don't know man the article was an interview with him. Must be head of the boxing over there now. America have had a couple of results so far with him there.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Watching this Cuban beat an Italian.

http://stream.nbcolympics.com/boxing-day-4-morning-session


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

Where can i catch replays? Wanna see Balderas fight

He is from my area 805 Cali


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Balderas looked great in the first round, sharp punches and turning out. It became an entertaining inside fight, but then Balderas started favoring power over volume as if it were a pro fight. On points (volume) not sure who took it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

2nd round almost all Balderas, looks special when he lets his hands go. Landed a lot of strong right hands and punished Narimatsu to the body. Lol stepped on his foot.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Balderas looks good.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Balderas and Hernandez surprise packages as legit medal contenders for the USA


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Balderas took the 3rd it seems also but Narimatsu is very tough, took a lot of punishment and got some solid shots in there.

Won by UD.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Good fight that. Balderas could have made that easier on himself though.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> Good fight that. Balderas could have made that easier on himself though.


Agreed. A bit too desperate to make it a fight at times.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

cordina looked like he called it a day mid way through the 2nd


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

What do u think of Balderas as a pro prospect?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

just woke up. About to watch Cuba and America's fights now


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Watching this Cuban beat an Italian.
> 
> http://stream.nbcolympics.com/boxing-day-4-morning-session


Yeah the Italian was a 15-0 professional. The Cuban looked like the best fighter I've seen so far


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> I don't know man the article was an interview with him. Must be head of the boxing over there now. America have had a couple of results so far with him there.





JamieC said:


> Yeah I think that articles off, he's been in the corner of the men's team and as far as I'm aware has been in charge of the men for a while hasn't he?


Yeah I just saw Walsh with Baldares before his fight putting his mouthpiece in. He's definitely helping the men's team

edit: Just finished the Baldares fight and he looked awesome. He'll have to fight the Cuban next. Baldares will be a really go prospect. They said he already spars with Leo Santa Cruz and Lomachenko


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Notable fights for Tuesday, August 9th
> 
> Lightweight
> *Cuba's* Lazaro Alvarez fights *Italy's* Carmine Tommasone at 10:00 (Tommasone is also 15-0 as pro)
> ...


Amnat Ruenroeng's fight will be on in 30 minutes

http://stream.nbcolympics.com/boxing-day-4-evening-session


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Amnat Ruenroeng's fight will be on in 30 minutes
> 
> http://stream.nbcolympics.com/boxing-day-4-evening-session


He was KO'd in the third round


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> He was KO'd in the third round


WHAT?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KOTF said:


> He was KO'd in the third round


:rofl I just saw. Serves his ass right


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Selimov looked really good. Nice check hook


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Conwell out, beaten by Vikas


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl I just saw. Serves his ass right


Why?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

This Turkish dude was fighting an uphill battle against a Zambian who looked too tall for his weight class, had to take a knee at one point, but he came back sharper in the exchanges and won a split decision. Respekt.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Notable fights for Wednesday August 10th

Light flyweight
*Cuba's * Joahnys Argilagos vs *Kenya's* Peter Warui at 10:00

Bantamweight 
*Great Britain's *Qais Ashfaq vs *Thailand's* Chatchai Butdee at 10:45

Light heavyweight
*Cuba's *Julio Cesar La Cruz vs *Turkey's* UNAL Mehmet Unal at 12:00

Heavyweight
*Russia's *Evgeny Tishcenko vs *Italy's *Clemente Russo at 12:30

Light flyweight
*America's* Nico Hernandez vs *Ecuador* Carlos Quipo Pilataxi at 4:15

Light welterwerweight 
*America's *Gary Russel vs *Haiti's* Richardson Hitchins at 5:45

Light heavyweight
*Ecuador's* Andres Mina vs* Ireland's* Joseph Ward at 6:15

Heavyweight
*Cuba's *Erislandy Savon vs *Argentina's* Yamil Peralta at 6:45

All times are in Eastern Standard time


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> WHAT?


What a relief, now all those other amateurs are going to be safe from the big, bad, superhuman pro fighters.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What a relief, now all those other amateurs are going to be safe from the big, bad, superhuman pro fighters.


You mean an undistinguished 32 year-old domestic level Italian fighter, a 36 year-old Thai flyweight (two-time Olympian) fighting at lightweight, and a 32 year-old middleweight (two-time Olympian) fighting at light-heavy?

Soufiane Oumiha windmilled for nine-minutes straight. It wasn't pretty, and yet it it took the breath away. It was an extraordinary display of continuous arm-movement and very modest accuracy.

The pros fared about as expected. The Italian's win over Lindolfo Delgado was pretty solid.

It did confirm very much that these are two sports with a close family resemblance. The amateur version is a frenetic sprint, the pro game is a marathon. But all of this is well-trod territory here.

Next time (Tokyo, 2020) Ruenrong may do better, once he gets his "pacing" down.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Balderas is up against Lazaro on the 12th. Tough luck.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Balderas is up against Lazaro on the 12th. Tough luck.


First time I saw Lazaro was today. He looked great. He and Selimov are probably the most impressive fighters I've seen so far


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Here's the layout for the Light Flyweight Division





bballchump11 said:


> Heavyweight is set for the quarterfinals


Lightweight layout


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> First time I saw Lazaro was today. He looked great. He and Selimov are probably the most impressive fighters I've seen so far


His only problem is that he gets sloppy at times


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lazaro has more of a pure amateur style, so it will be interesting to see how they match up stylistically.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Lazaro has more of a pure amateur style, so it will be interesting to see how they match up stylistically.


My pick is Alvarez for gold but I wouldn't rule out Alvarez not even making the final. Conceicao is a good fighter and also the home fighter, he can make it messy and close so I wouldn't be surprised if he got a decision there


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Notable fights for Wednesday August 10th
> 
> Light flyweight
> *Cuba's * Joahnys Argilagos vs *Kenya's* Peter Warui at 10:00
> ...


About to watch Cuba's fights 
http://stream.nbcolympics.com/boxing-day-5-morning-session


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Joahnys Argilagos is out here looking like a young Gamboa

@Kid Cubano @Rigondeaux I know yall are proud of this team so far


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Joahnys Argilagos is out here looking like a young Gamboa
> 
> @Kid Cubano @Rigondeaux I know yall are proud of this team so far


La Cruz is unreal. I'm pretty sure he hasn't lost a round in 4 years. If he goes pro Haymon should sign him and let him knock out Stevenson on debut.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Julio Cesar La Cruz is clowning right now


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> La Cruz is unreal. I'm pretty sure he hasn't lost a round in 4 years. If he goes pro Haymon should sign him and let him knock out Stevenson on debut.


Damn I didn't realize he was that good, but after watching him, I can believe it. And yeah hopefully Haymon has sent one of the Watson brothers down there to help him defect :yep.

With that skill and that power, he can do something as a pro


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Damn I didn't realize he was that good, but after watching him, I can believe it. And yeah hopefully Haymon has sent one of the Watson brothers down there to help him defect :yep.
> 
> With that skill and that power, he can do something as a pro


As far as I'm aware, he hasn't lost a round in 4 years, including 2 World Championship wins and schooling fools in the WSB. P4P one of the best lacing them up am or pro today.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> As far as I'm aware, he hasn't lost a round in 4 years, including 2 World Championship wins and schooling fools in the WSB. P4P one of the best lacing them up am or pro today.


Yeah the guy is nice.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

lol Cuban Argigalos doing Ali shuffles.against a Kenyan opponent 16 years older than him.

If you have a sign in for any tv network I believe you can watch replays here.

http://stream.nbcolympics.com/boxing-day-5-morning-session


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

rjjfan said:


> Why?


He's butthurt because N'dam beat an American am during the qualifying tournament. He's blaming the AIBA for it because the American did not make it into the Olympics which prevented him from getting media exposure. We then all saw the N'dam didn't amount to shit and that maybe, just maybe the American simply wasn't good enough :rofl

Now he's hating on Ruenroeng because he feels Amnast should be ashamed for beating up kids.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

REDC said:


> He's butthurt because N'dam beat an American am during the qualifying tournament. He's blaming the AIBA for it because the American did not make it into the Olympics which prevented him from getting media exposure. We then all saw the N'dam didn't amount to shit and that maybe, just maybe the American simply wasn't good enough :rofl
> 
> Now he's hating on Ruenroeng because he feels Amnast should be ashamed for beating up kids.


Shame but he's always has some kind of racial angle behind his posts so I wondered what he has against Thais.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

rjjfan said:


> Shame but he's always has some kind of racial angle behind his posts so I wondered what he has against Thais.


He doesn't seem recognize his own double-standards because if a monstrous Olympic Cuban fighter had beaten Esquivel he wouldn't of said anything.



bballchump11 said:


> poor Jonathan Esquivel. He would have got great exposure in the Olympics on Team USA. He got his dreams stolen though by the AIBA's awful ruling.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Shame but he's always has some kind of racial angle behind his posts so I wondered what he has against Thais.


Naw actually he's right for the most part. N'Dam beating an American has nothing to do with Ruenroeng though. I didn't like seeing the 2 of them go back to the Olympics and try to take away the glory of some amateur kids.

You can fuck off with that racial shit though. I very rarely talk or think about race except when some asshole like you brings it up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

REDC said:


> He doesn't seem recognize his own double-standards because if a monstrous Olympic Cuban fighter had beaten Esquivel he wouldn't of said anything.


Cubans aren't allowed to turn professional. And if a 21 year old American loses to a 30 year old Cuban, that does suck and is unfair imo. There's not much the Cuban can do about it except ride some sketchyass boat across shark infested water to Miami.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Cubans aren't allowed to turn professional. And if a 21 year old American loses to a 30 year old Cuban, that does suck and is unfair imo. There's not much the Cuban can do about it except ride some sketchyass boat across shark infested water to Miami.


It's not really unfair though, if the American wants a medal he can stay amateur. Warren did :conf


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> It's not really unfair though, if the American wants a medal he can stay amateur. Warren did :conf


I don't want to make it seem like it is cheating or anything. I do think when you have a young kid like say 17 year old Amir Khan or Meldrick Taylor having to compete against grown men who have been to 3 or 4 Olympics, that's it's a little much.

I'm rooting for the US, but I wouldn't want us to send in a fighter like Wilder or Andre Dirrell to the Olympics for us to pick up medals. I'd rather we let our best amateur do it and receive exposure even if he loses. And Warren should have taken his butt to the pros earlier.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't want to make it seem like it is cheating or anything. I do think when you have a young kid like say 17 year old Amir Khan or Meldrick Taylor having to compete against grown men who have been to 3 or 4 Olympics, that's it's a little much.
> 
> I'm rooting for the US, but I wouldn't want us to send in a fighter like Wilder or Andre Dirrell to the Olympics for us to pick up medals. I'd rather we let our best amateur do it and receive exposure even if he loses. And Warren should have taken his butt to the pros earlier.


No doubt, but if that "best amateur" happens to be at his third Olympics then that's still fair game. It's not like most of the Cubans are old guys beating up kids either, Ramirez was great at London and was 18, Argilagos is a kid as well, Stevenson and Hernandez for you guys are real medal hopes too, sometimes youthful energy helps over a three round sprint


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> No doubt, but if that "best amateur" happens to be at his third Olympics then that's still fair game. It's not like most of the Cubans are old guys beating up kids either, Ramirez was great at London and was 18, Argilagos is a kid as well, Stevenson and Hernandez for you guys are real medal hopes too, sometimes youthful energy helps over a three round sprint


No doubt. I don't mind that as much as professionals coming back to compete. At the end of the day, those fighters from Cuba, Russia, or Rau'Shee Warren are at least amateurs.

And I was going to actually bring up that point. The Cuban team do have a lot of young fighters on there. I hope to see them all turn pro especially the 2 that fought today


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The upcoming notable fights for today

Light flyweight
*America's* Nico Hernandez vs *Ecuador* Carlos Quipo Pilataxi at 4:15

Light welterwerweight
*America's *Gary Russel vs *Haiti's* Richardson Hitchins at 5:45

Light heavyweight
*Ecuador's* Andres Mina vs* Ireland's* Joseph Ward at 6:15

Heavyweight
*Cuba's *Erislandy Savon vs *Argentina's* Yamil Peralta at 6:45

All times are in Eastern Standard time

http://stream.nbcolympics.com/boxing-day-5-evening-session


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> No doubt. I don't mind that as much as professionals coming back to compete. At the end of the day, those fighters from Cuba, Russia, or Rau'Shee Warren are at least amateurs.
> 
> And I was going to actually bring up that point. The Cuban team do have a lot of young fighters on there. I hope to see them all turn pro especially the 2 that fought today


I've said for years la Cruz could step up to the top of 175 and compete from his first fight, he's taken over Lomachenko's mantle as the p4p best and untouchable amateur. The only issue would be someone like Kovalev who can box and end a fight anytime over 12 rounds, but la Cruz could be put in with anyone else and box with them I think.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hernandez will keep having success if he keeps finishing his exchanges with the left hook.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Come on Hernandez


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Oh damn that fight is close for Hernandez. The winner is guaranteed a bronze.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Super close.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hell yeah! Nico Hernandez is the first male American to win a medal since 2008 (Deontay Wilder).


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

USA has a medallist and one that has beaten some good fighters along the way, congrats


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I've said for years la Cruz could step up to the top of 175 and compete from his first fight, he's taken over Lomachenko's mantle as the p4p best and untouchable amateur. The only issue would be someone like Kovalev who can box and end a fight anytime over 12 rounds, but la Cruz could be put in with anyone else and box with them I think.


This is why I love watching the Olympics. I get exposed to all of these new fighters and prospects that I normally wouldn't hear about. There is the WSB, but I can't devote as much time following that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


11:15 on Friday EST? Or another timezone? Hoping I can catch that one..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> 11:15 on Friday EST? Or another timezone? Hoping I can catch that one..


Yessir, 11:15 EST on Friday. Carlos Balderas will be fighting right after him too.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yessir, 11:15 EST on Friday. Carlos Balderas will be fighting right after him too.


Good shit. :cheers


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> No doubt. I don't mind that as much as professionals coming back to compete. At the end of the day, those fighters from Cuba, Russia, or Rau'Shee Warren *are at least amateurs.*
> 
> And I was going to actually bring up that point. The Cuban team do have a lot of young fighters on there. I hope to see them all turn pro especially the 2 that fought today


''Amateur'' is outdated because we all know that in reality the powerhouse fighters are state paid professional athletes.

For me personally the idea to have the best WBC/WBO/WBA/IBF fighter go up against the best AIBA fighter is just mouthwatering. I really don't get this ''platform for up and comers'' because plenty aren't up and comers but rather the established elite Olympian fighters with nothing amateuristic about them (literally nor figuratively).

Now I'm gonna enjoy Erislandy Savon :smoke


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dang it, Gary Russel already fought. I'm about to watch it now

edit: nevermind, I got confused looking at the schedule


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Gary Russel beats his rival Hutchins. He'll face Wuttichai Masuk from Thailand Aug 14th at 12:30


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

REDC said:


> ''Amateur'' is outdated because we all know that in reality the powerhouse fighters are state paid professional athletes.
> 
> For me personally the idea to have the best WBC/WBO/WBA/IBF fighter go up against the best AIBA fighter is just mouthwatering. I really don't get this ''platform for up and comers'' because plenty aren't up and comers but rather the established elite Olympian fighters with nothing amateuristic about them (literally nor figuratively).
> 
> Now I'm gonna enjoy Erislandy Savon :smoke


As an American whose main preference is on professional fighting, I view the amateurs the same way I do college basketball with the NCAA tournament being the Olympics. I want to see what new prospects I have to look forward to in the future like I did with Spence, JoJo Diaz, Verdejo, Usky, Valdez and Lomachenko from 2012.

I can see the other perspective though.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> As an American whose main preference is on professional fighting, I view the amateurs the same way I do college basketball with the NCAA tournament being the Olympics. I want to see what new prospects I have to look forward to in the future like I did with Spence, JoJo Diaz, Verdejo, Usky, Valdez and Lomachenko from 2012.
> 
> I can see the other perspective though.


I totally get that because many -if not most- promising pro prospects come from Olympic-style boxing.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Ireland have had a disaster. 2 sure fire medalists have been eliminated in their first fights, one medal hope got busted for drugs, only Michael Conlan and Katie Taylor remain as good medal hopes and Irvine is still in the tournament but will probably not make it to the medal stages.

Cuba on the other hand, if things keep going the way they are, we might be looking at one of the all time great Olympic boxing squads


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't want to make it seem like it is cheating or anything. I do think when you have a young kid like say 17 year old Amir Khan or Meldrick Taylor having to compete against grown men who have been to 3 or 4 Olympics, that's it's a little much.
> 
> I'm rooting for the US, but I wouldn't want us to send in a fighter like Wilder or Andre Dirrell to the Olympics for us to pick up medals. I'd rather we let our best amateur do it and receive exposure even if he loses. And Warren should have taken his butt to the pros earlier.


Have you been watching any other amateur fight? The olympics are filled with full time amateurs, not just kids. The young olympic boxing teams are usually US and GB. Most others are filled with mature ages


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Have you been watching any other amateur fight? The olympics are filled with full time amateurs, not just kids. The young olympic boxing teams are usually US and GB. Most others are filled with mature ages


I'm just speaking in general terms. Somebody else brought up the age of the Cubans. I'm fully aware that most of the guys fighting are still young. even on the Cuban team


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The notable fights for Thursday Aug 11th

Bantamweight
*India's* Shiva Thapa vs *Cuba's* Robeisy Ramirez (gold medalist from 2012) at 10:35

Welterwerweight
*MGL's* Tuvshinbat Byamba vs* Ireland's* Steven Donnelly at 12:01

Welterweight
*Armenia's *Vladimir Margaryan vs *Cuba's* Roniel Iglesias (gold medalist from 2012) at 12:15

Light Heavyweight
*Great Britain's* Elshod Rasulov vs *UZB's* Joshua Buatsi at 12:30

Bantamweight
*Azerbaijan's* Javid Chalabiyev vs *Kazakhstan's* Kairat Yeraliyev at 4:30

Light welterweight 
*KAZ's* Ablaikhan Zhussupov vs *Great Britain's *Pat McCormack at 5:15

Welterweight
*Great Britain's *Josh Kelly vs *Kazakhstan's* Daniyar Yeleussinov at 6:15

All times are in Eastern Standard time

Note that I'm mostly putting up the fights for America, Great Britain, Ireland and Cuba as well as the fights of any standout fighters like Albert Selimov or any professionals. If there's another fighter/country you'd like me to include, I'll do it.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Interested to see how Ramirez Looks tomorrow.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> The notable fights for Thursday Aug 11th
> 
> Bantamweight
> *India's* Shiva Thapa vs *Cuba's* Robeisy Ramirez (gold medalist from 2012) at 10:00
> ...


Kairat Yeraliyev vs Javid Chalibyev is a good one tomorrow.

Yeraliyev is a bronze medalist from the 2013 world championships in which he beat Robeisy Ramirez, a defeat which Ramirez avenged last year in the WSB but in the same season Yeraliyev also beat Michael Conlan. Chalibyev won gold in the 2013 championships and beat Yeraliyev in the semi finals and beat Nikitin in the final


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Kairat Yeraliyev vs Javid Chalibyev is a good one tomorrow.
> 
> Yeraliyev is a bronze medalist from the 2013 world championships in which he beat Robeisy Ramirez, a defeat which Ramirez avenged last year in the WSB but in the same season Yeraliyev also beat Michael Conlan. Chalibyev won gold in the 2013 championships and beat Yeraliyev in the semi finals and beat Nikitin in the final


Damn that seems like a nice one there. I added it to the schedule. That's a stacked division


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> As an American whose main preference is on professional fighting, I view the amateurs the same way I do college basketball with the NCAA tournament being the Olympics. I want to see what new prospects I have to look forward to in the future like I did with Spence, JoJo Diaz, Verdejo, Usky, Valdez and Lomachenko from 2012.
> 
> I can see the other perspective though.


There's your view then there's the fact of the matter. The fact is that most of these world class 'amateurs' train professionally and view the Olympics as the pinnacle of their sport. The majority of boxing talent in this world is in the 'amateur' game, your preference doesn't change that.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

REDC said:


> ''Amateur'' is outdated because we all know that in reality the powerhouse fighters are state paid professional athletes.
> 
> For me personally the idea to have the best WBC/WBO/WBA/IBF fighter go up against the best AIBA fighter is just mouthwatering. I really don't get this ''platform for up and comers'' because plenty aren't up and comers but rather the established elite Olympian fighters with nothing amateuristic about them (literally nor figuratively).
> 
> Now I'm gonna enjoy Erislandy Savon :smoke


exactly. This guy


Dealt_with said:


> There's your view then there's the fact of the matter. The fact is that most of these world class 'amateurs' train professionally and view the Olympics as the pinnacle of their sport. The majority of boxing talent in this world is in the 'amateur' game, your preference doesn't change that.


I agree they are to different professional sports with slightly different rules. It's not College/pro model people are used to in the USA.

The claim that the "majority of boxing talent in this world is in the amateur" game is highly debatable. First of all, to even answer the question, you'd have to establish -- by what rules? 3 or 12 rounds fight. And the gloves?

Suppose you had a compromise: 8 round fights, with 10 ounce gloves. Each side get 6 months to train.

The Pro team (weight categories are olympic versions)

light fly: Donnie Nietes (I guess)
fly (52KG): Roman Gonzalez
bantam (56KG): Nata Inoue (or Rigo?)
lightweight: (60KG) Vasyl Lomachenko
lightwelter: (64KG) Manny Pacquiao
welter: (69KG) Kell Brook
middle: (75KG) GGG
lightheavy: (81KG) Kovalev or Ward
heavy: (91KG): Usyk
SuperHeavy: (91+): Anthony Joshua

That's a formidable team.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

conradically said:


> exactly. This guy
> 
> I agree they are to different professional sports with slightly different rules. It's not College/pro model people are used to in the USA.
> 
> ...


You kinda need to move them all up by at least 1 or 2 weight divisions though, remember you can't cut weight in the ams, Hassan is a 160 fighter competeing at 178 in the olympics.

Btw my glorious nation of Kazakhstan is so far making me proud as fuck so far  I hope we win the most gold but it might not happen, the Cuban team looks like a big challenge like always, plus there is always the Ruskies and Ukrainians.

Feel bad for the Irish folks though, team Ireland just seems to have fallen apart despite having a promising team.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

The coverage of the boxing has been shameful over here in Aus. Has Shakur Stevenson fought yet? sorry if this is an ignorant question I just haven't seen his name pop up in this thread as of yet. I hope to god that some of these Cubans turn pro, especially La Cruz, he is a beast!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> The coverage of the boxing has been shameful over here in Aus. Has Shakur Stevenson fought yet? sorry if this is an ignorant question I just haven't seen his name pop up in this thread as of yet. I hope to god that some of these Cubans turn pro, especially La Cruz, he is a beast!


Nope, Shakur had a first round bye, but will fight his first fight on Sunday



bballchump11 said:


> Nico Herndandez's next fight will be against Hasanboy Dusmatov from Uzbekistan
> 
> The fight will be Aug 12 at 11:15AM
> 
> ...


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Nope, Shakur had a first round bye, but will fight his first fight on Sunday


Thanks dude. I appreciate your updates with all of these bouts.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> There's your view then there's the fact of the matter. The fact is that most of these world class 'amateurs' train professionally and view the Olympics as the pinnacle of their sport. The majority of boxing talent in this world is in the 'amateur' game, your preference doesn't change that.


:lol: Yeah these third worlders forgo zillions of dollars for Olympic glory. Sure


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> :lol: Yeah these third worlders forgo zillions of dollars for Olympic glory. Sure


He went too far with the second part, but the first half is true. Many countries whose boxers can turn pro, dont because the Olympics is the pinnacle for them. They earn good money in their state run programs and see no reason to turn over.

It probably helps that pro boxing is such a shitstorm of promotional companies and sanctioning bodies that even the fights that are profitable dont get made


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> :lol: Yeah these third worlders forgo zillions of dollars for Olympic glory. Sure


Are you seriously dumb enough to believe that there are opportunities for a Kazahk boxer who doesn't speak English to move over to the other side of the world away from their family and friends to make zillions of dollars? When they are already well looked after by their national body? Are you seriously that dumb?
Even your overhyped US prospects grind away on undercards hoping to get a small payday, that's if their promoter successfully steers them away from fighting anyone with a pulse. Your pro game is a joke, it's the WWE US league for fighters who have finished trying to be the best. It's the retirement league, the cash in league.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

conradically said:


> exactly. This guy
> 
> I agree they are to different professional sports with slightly different rules. It's not College/pro model people are used to in the USA.
> 
> ...


Boxing skills combined with athletic talent, there is far more in the amateur game. Your team is made up of Olympians, some very recent. Glove size makes no difference. Only Loma and maybe Usyk wins their division.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Are you seriously dumb enough to believe that there are opportunities for a Kazahk boxer who doesn't speak English to move over to the other side of the world away from their family and friends to make zillions of dollars? When they are already well looked after by their national body? Are you seriously that dumb?
> Even your overhyped US prospects grind away on undercards hoping to get a small payday, that's if their promoter successfully steers them away from fighting anyone with a pulse. Your pro game is a joke, it's the WWE US league for fighters who have finished trying to be the best. It's the retirement league, the cash in league.


You've just described GGG. It's hard, for sure, but if you're that good, yes, you could "make zillions".

And that is exactly why the majority of the 2012 Ukraine olympic team went pro. None of them spoke English and several of them have "made zillions" already and the rest may make zillions soon.

So what you're saying is true for, say, Clemente Russo who enjoys being an actor-policeman-boxer in Italy, but not true for everyone including your idol, Vasyl Lomachenko, whose favorite boxers are Ali, Tyson, and Roy Jones jr. who are known for their pro exploits.

Why does Vasyl pose with RJJ in that picture? Why not ... Gaydarbek Gaydarbenko? Does he go on a pilgrimage to Russia to find Gaydarkbek in some hermitage, have black tea with him and hear about his amateur glories? No, he wants to meet Roy, wo was robbed blind in the olympics, but became one of the most exciting and talented pros ever.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Wrong thread


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Ramirez looked very ominous, he's back to his best


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Are you seriously dumb enough to believe that there are opportunities for a Kazahk boxer who doesn't speak English to move over to the other side of the world away from their family and friends to make zillions of dollars? When they are already well looked after by their national body? Are you seriously that dumb?
> Even your overhyped US prospects grind away on undercards hoping to get a small payday, that's if their promoter successfully steers them away from fighting anyone with a pulse. Your pro game is a joke, it's the WWE US league for fighters who have finished trying to be the best. It's the retirement league, the cash in league.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The notable fights for Thursday Aug 11th
> 
> Bantamweight
> *India's* Shiva Thapa vs *Cuba's* Robeisy Ramirez (gold medalist from 2012) at 10:35
> ...


Catch up with the fights here

http://stream.nbcolympics.com/boxing-day-6-morning-session


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Are you seriously dumb enough to believe that there are opportunities for a Kazahk boxer who doesn't speak English to move over to the other side of the world away from their family and friends to make zillions of dollars? When they are already well looked after by their national body? Are you seriously that dumb?
> Even your overhyped US prospects grind away on undercards hoping to get a small payday, that's if their promoter successfully steers them away from fighting anyone with a pulse. Your pro game is a joke, it's the WWE US league for fighters who have finished trying to be the best. It's the retirement league, the cash in league.


Yeah the Kazahks name is Golovkin. So are you saying the third world Kazakh government pays better than Bob Arum or Oscar or Haymon. You're the idiot. These boxers probably get a small stipend at best. Maybe an apartment with free wi fi lol. They won't join the pros because in the pros is a mans game where judging goes out the window when an Orlando Salido is pounding your guts for 12 rounds and if you lose nobody gives a shit about you, next man up.

As if these scrubs who go 3 rounds are the best compared to pros who go 12. I'm absolutely shocked that once the head gear comes off and the judging resembles actual fighting that Americans are in the medal round again.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

My God, who can stop these Cubans? Ramirez looked great


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> *Yeah the Kazahks name is Golovkin. So are you saying the third world Kazakh government pays better than Bob Arum or Oscar or Haymon. You're the idiot. These boxers probably get a small stipend at best. Maybe an apartment with free wi fi lol*. They won't join the pros because in the pros is a mans game where judging goes out the window when an Orlando Salido is pounding your guts for 12 rounds and if you lose nobody gives a shit about you, next man up.
> 
> As if these scrubs who go 3 rounds are the best compared to pros who go 12. I'm absolutely shocked that once the head gear comes off and the judging resembles actual fighting that Americans are in the medal round again.


Eh your kinda wrong about some of those points. Golovkin is from Kazakhstan but ethnically he isn't Kazakh, he even mentioned a few times that he felt the kazakh team didn't stick up for him because he wasn't a real Kazakh. And don't downplay what a medal at the olympics can do for a KZ boxer. Bakhyt Sarsekbayev got 6 apartments for his gold, the government also pays 250K in USD for a gold medal, big money in KZ. Now from my experience apartments in Kazakhstan cost almost on par with those in some cities in the west (not NY or LA but definitely a few couple of hundred grand), and rent is mad high in KZ despite low salaries so that provides fighters with an good income for the rest of their lives.

But even the apartments, medal money and stipends aren't the whole story, Serik Sapiyev the guy who beat Errol Spence in the ams and gold medalist in Beijing also had his Management degree from Britain paid for by the government. After he finished it, he was appointed head of the Kazakhstan's WSB team, a secure, decent paying job that doesn't really require that much work. Other medalists easily get hired to promote or represent companies etc.

Imagine a guy like Mikey Garcia who doesn't really love boxing being offered a deal like that, he may have chosen to become an Olympian instead of a pro in that case.

You guys in the US underestimate how much a medal means in certain countries because the US focuses on the pros. Sapiyev was offered a Million dollars signing bonus by Lou Dibella but he turned it down because he didn't really need it by that point, his future was secured with a Gold. In his own words "They need to manage themselves in America and in Kazakhstan our federation manages boxers, manages coaches, gives them facilities for training. They don't worry about training, about trips, tournaments, it's the federation. As a professional you do it yourself. This [staying in the Olympic sport] is our preference."

GGG became a pro because he didn't get the same preferential treatment other fighters from Kazakhstan did and that's why he went to Germany to make it in the pros. There is another Kazakh boxer who is forced to follow a similar path like GGG, his name is Kanat Islam (he fought as Hanati Silamu in the ams, bronze medal in Beijing). He is ethnically Kazakh but born in china, he tried to fight for Kazakhstan but faced discrimination and is now in the US fighting as a pro. Dude was flat out crying in a documentary about how he was treated by some people on the Kazakh team.

http://boxrec.com/boxer/628426 He is 21-0 with 18 ko's, 2 wins by dq and only one UD.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeleussinov puts a master class like always, slick and kazakh lol

Also can't wait for Levitt vs Savon, its gonna be sick fight.
BTW anyone has any good streams for the fights, here the sports channels in Canada prefer to show other shitty sports.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

scorpion said:


> Eh your kinda wrong about some of those points. Golovkin is from Kazakhstan but ethnically he isn't Kazakh, he even mentioned a few times that he felt the kazakh team didn't stick up for him because he wasn't a real Kazakh. And don't downplay what a medal at the olympics can do for a KZ boxer. Bakhyt Sarsekbayev got 6 apartments for his gold, the government also pays 250K in USD for a gold medal, big money in KZ. Now from my experience apartments in Kazakhstan cost almost on par with those in some cities in the west (not NY or LA but definitely a few couple of hundred grand), and rent is mad high in KZ despite low salaries so that provides fighters with an good income for the rest of their lives.
> 
> But even the apartments, medal money and stipends aren't the whole story, Serik Sapiyev the guy who beat Errol Spence in the ams and gold medalist in Beijing also had his Management degree from Britain paid for by the government. After he finished it, he was appointed head of the Kazakhstan's WSB team, a secure, decent paying job that doesn't really require that much work. Other medalists easily get hired to promote or represent companies etc.
> 
> ...


Did Kanat Islam face discrimination from the Kazakh or Chinese team? That's some really top-notch insight, thanks a lot for that. I always knew the government of Kazakhstan were loaded, but what about the people, do the oil revenues trickle down to the ordinary people or what? Anyway, for me, the amateur code is not better or worse than the pros, it's just different. It's a real treat to some of lads for whom turning pro isn't always a realistic option though, and in recent years, amateur boxing has become more fan friendly


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Did Kanat Islam face discrimination from the Kazakh or Chinese team?


Kazakh team, although i'm sure he wasn't exactly given a royal reception in the chinese team either. Tough spot to be in.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I'm absolutely shocked that once the head gear comes off and the judging resembles actual fighting that Americans are in the medal round again.











The reason would be this guy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Notable fights for Friday August 12th

Light flyweight
*Cuba's * Joahnys Argilagos vs *Colombia's* Yurberjen Martinez at 11:00

Light flyweight 
*America's* Nico Herndandez's vs *Uzbekistan's* Hasanboy Dusmatov at 11:15

Lightweight 
*America's* Carlos Balderas vs *Cuba's* Lazaro Alvarez at 11:30

Middleweight
*Cuba's* Arlen Lopez vs *Hungary's* Zoltan Harcsa at 12:00

Lightweight
*France's *Sofiane Oumihha vs *AZE's* Albert Selimov at 5:15

Middleweight
*Ireland's* Michael O'Reilly vs *Mexico's* Misael Rodriguez at 5:45

All times are in Eastern Standard time


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Tomorrow is the first day I really get to watch anything. Kinda stoked.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

haven't seen much boxing olympics lately, but news is Mexico's contenders are done,,, except Misael Rodriguez, lets see how it goes for this kid against the ireland guy,,hope he beats him and get us our first medal lol


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Notable fights for Friday August 12th
> 
> Light flyweight
> *Cuba's * Joahnys Argilagos vs *Colombia's* Yurberjen Martinez at 11:00
> ...


Those first three bouts, especially the 1st and 3rd, are very exciting. Martinez has a great pro style, I'm interested to see whether he can impose some of that onto Argilagos, who's extremely athletic but very young and more of a mover. Same with Balderas, although he can box too and Lazaro is very mature.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

damn my country deserved better,,, i mean we are titans when it comes to boxing, fucked up goverment and their careless attitude towards athletes


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

scorpion said:


> Kazakh team, although i'm sure he wasn't exactly given a royal reception in the chinese team either. Tough spot to be in.


He ain't Kazakh he's Uighyur ethnicity isn't he?


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

JamieC said:


> He ain't Kazakh he's Uighyur ethnicity isn't he?


Nope Kazakh for sure. Lots of them in Xinjiang, especially in the Altai region.


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

What yall think of Balderas as a pro prospect?


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Did Kanat Islam face discrimination from the Kazakh or Chinese team? That's some really top-notch insight, thanks a lot for that.* I always knew the government of Kazakhstan were loaded, but what about the people, do the oil revenues trickle down to the ordinary people or what?* Anyway, for me, the amateur code is not better or worse than the pros, it's just different. It's a real treat to some of lads for whom turning pro isn't always a realistic option though, and in recent years, amateur boxing has become more fan friendly


Nope, not a drop. It's like Russia where a select group live better than the average billionaire but most of the people live like shit. Total oligarchy. Although it's kinda better in a sense that the president wants to leave a legacy and spends a lot on infrastructure, overall beautification of the country and shit but the average person's life is really bad and keeps getting worse. Just last year i think when prices were already pretty high, we had a day where inflation went up by 100%, nasty stuff man

Anyways, the point i'm trying to make is that a lot of these former soviet country boxers, particularly the ones that pay them well, have boxers that compete more out of necessity than a love of the sport. Most would prefer a more stable and secure job than fighting for the rest of their lives, that is why once they medal and gain some recognition they would rather fuck off than get punched in the face for the rest of their lives.

IMO if Cuba took a similar approach, a lot less of their boxers would try to defect, although that won't be possible since it is a poor country in general.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The stream for this morning's fights

http://stream.nbcolympics.com/boxing-day-7-morning-session


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

What channel? I cant find it smh


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

*Cuba's *Joahnys Argilagos vs *Colombia's* Yurberjen Martinez at 11:00

Is on now. Very good fight so far. I preferred Martinez's aggression that round


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LiL Boosie said:


> What channel? I cant find it smh


You have to stream it online. They may be showing it on Telemundo though


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Martinez is putting on a clinic for how to beat the Cubans in this first round: control the center, slip and parry on the way in, then attack the body, and counter when they try to recoup points from the outside. Hope he can win it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Is this what Gamboa vs Azumah Nelson would have looked like?


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

1st round Martinez got his head boxed off.
2nd round coming on with lots of punches


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Closer 2nd round but Martinez still edged it IMO. Good to see Argilagos have heart and try to respond.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Should be 2-1 for Colombia


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:clap: Nice stuff there. Martinez from Colombia with the upset. I think that guarantees him a silver medal.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This is why I love sports. Love the sportsmanship at the end


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Martinez is nothing special but it was enough to beat the Cuban who at his age has nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

YES! Awesome upset. That made my day.

I hope to see Argilagos again. Very young talent.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Nico Hernandez needs to watch out for that overhand left. The timing on it was beautiful


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

live now

http://rio2016.extremotv.net/canal-29.php


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

They put these commercials at shitty spots


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Damn, Hernandez did all he could there. Nothing to be ashamed there. He has the same medal as Floyd Mayweather, Antonio Tarver, Deontay Wilder, Andre Dirrell and Evander Holyfield.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Really good fight so far between

Lightweight 
*America's* Carlos Balderas vs *Cuba's* Lazaro Alvarez


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Damnit


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Alvarez has to have taken that, very good timing and footwork to control the distance.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Just an FYi, there is a much bigger discussion going on in the Brit forum regarding the live boxing. More people discussing all the fights.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Light Flyweight Standings


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Crean said:


> Just an FYi, there is a much bigger discussion going on in the Brit forum regarding the live boxing. More people discussing all the fights.


damn now I'm conflicted on which thread to go to lol


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Goodness gracious that was some KO/punch. I feel sorry for the Hungarian.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Nice first round KO by the Cuban


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Nice first round KO by the Cuban


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Crean said:


> Just an FYi, there is a much bigger discussion going on in the Brit forum regarding the live boxing. More people discussing all the fights.


Too many brittards in there


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Very disappointed to see Argigalos lost today. He is one of my favorites on the team. Him and La Cruz


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Very disappointed to see Argigalos lost today. He is one of my favorites on the team. Him and La Cruz


I'm not much of a fan, he gets into slugging it out. It could be due to his age


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Notable fights for Friday August 12th
> 
> Light flyweight
> *Cuba's * Joahnys Argilagos vs *Colombia's* Yurberjen Martinez at 11:00
> ...


I missed Selimov's fight. How did he look?

edit: Well I see he lost


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Notable fights for Saturday August 13th

Flyweight
*UZB's* Shakhobidin Zoirov vs* Ireland's* Brendan Irvine at 10:15

Flyweight
*America's* Antonio Vargas vs* Brazil's* Juliao Neto at 10:30

Welterweight
*MAR's *Mohammed Rabii vs *Ireland's* Steven Donnelly at 11:15

Welterweight
*UZB'S* Shakhram Giyasov vs *Cuba's* Roniel Iglesias (2012 gold medalist) at 11:30

Heavyweight Medal Round
*Russia's* Evgeny Tishcenko vs *UZB's* Rustam Tulaganov at 11:45

Super heavyweight
*Cuba's* Leinier Pero vs* Italy's* Guido Vianello at 12:30

Heavyweight Medal Round
*KAZ's *Vassiliy Levit vs *Cuba's* Erislandy Savon at 5:45

Super heavyweight
*Great Britain's* Joe Oyce vs *CPV's* Davilson Dos Santos Morais at 6:00

All times are in Eastern Standard time


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

What's Pero like? I've not seen him before. Obviously he's not as decorated as his teammates (think he's the only one who hasn't medalled at a global tourney?), but is he someone we're sleeping on a bit?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Very disappointed to see Argigalos lost today. He is one of my favorites on the team. Him and La Cruz


Just didn't quite happen on the day, got it a bit wrong tactically getting caught on the ropes. Still a supreme talent, he'll come again and be right at the top of the division for a long time.
Martinez is some fighter though, looked a bit wild in the earlier bouts, but improved his defense and jabbed his way in nicely as opposed to throwing wild shots


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


Brilliant fake to lower the guard of the Hungarian.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

No Headgear and 10 point must system is the best thing to happen for amateur boxing.

This has been a great tournament already and we're not even in the finals yet. Every day 2 cards of solid elite fighting. What a time to be a boxing fan.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

well apparently our boy won by default due to doping from the ireland dude, so lets see how it goes against the egyptian, i saw his fight, but he's nothing special


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

The WSB has really


bballchump11 said:


> Notable fights for Saturday August 13th
> 
> Flyweight
> *UZB's* Shakhobidin Zoirov vs* Ireland's* Brendan Irvine at 10:15
> ...


Roniel will take it, Pero should get by, and Savon will take his as well


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> The WSB has really
> 
> Roniel will take it, Pero should get by, and Savon will take his as well







The last time Levitt and Savon fought was a dozzy, i felt levitt edged it but its gonna darn close one again i feel.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Looking much forward to seeing Antonio Vargas today!
And Savon vs Levit of course :yep


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> No Headgear and 10 point must system is the best thing to happen for amateur boxing.
> 
> This has been a great tournament already and we're not even in the finals yet. Every day 2 cards of solid elite fighting. What a time to be a boxing fan.


I disagree. I've never seen so many poor decisions at an Olympics. The 10 point must system does not suit three round fights, it's barely appropriate for the five round WSB fights. At least with the points scoring system there was some semblance of objectivity involved in deciding a fight, now judges can easily justify their poor/biased/corrupt decisions.
Not only has their been constant poor decisions but the skills have deteriorated to a style of 'who can throw the most punches and look more aggressive/push the opponent back' instead of 'who can land the cleanest punches'.
This is the worst Olympics I've ever seen for boxing, the current system is almost completely broken. We're going to have to wait for a US boxer to get blatantly robbed to see a change for the better, we're back before 1988...


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I disagree. I've never seen so many poor decisions at an Olympics. The 10 point must system does not suit three round fights, it's barely appropriate for the five round WSB fights. At least with the points scoring system there was some semblance of objectivity involved in deciding a fight, now judges can easily justify their poor/biased/corrupt decisions.
> Not only has their been constant poor decisions but the skills have deteriorated to a style of 'who can throw the most punches and look more aggressive/push the opponent back' instead of 'who can land the cleanest punches'.
> This is the worst Olympics I've ever seen for boxing, the current system is almost completely broken. We're going to have to wait for a US boxer to get blatantly robbed to see a change for the better, we're back before 1988...


A punch that just never happened at all due to judges not pushing a button within the given time is even worse. Even if the judges weren't biased at all, the electronic system was flawed. In addition, it barely rewarded body punching if at all.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Brazilian reminds me of Carlos Maussa.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I disagree. I've never seen so many poor decisions at an Olympics. The 10 point must system does not suit three round fights, it's barely appropriate for the five round WSB fights. At least with the points scoring system there was some semblance of objectivity involved in deciding a fight, now judges can easily justify their poor/biased/corrupt decisions.
> Not only has their been constant poor decisions but the skills have deteriorated to a style of 'who can throw the most punches and look more aggressive/push the opponent back' instead of 'who can land the cleanest punches'.
> This is the worst Olympics I've ever seen for boxing, the current system is almost completely broken. We're going to have to wait for a US boxer to get blatantly robbed to see a change for the better, we're back before 1988...


:lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hell yeah! I was getting mad because I thought they were going to rob Vargas, but he pulled out the win in hostile territory


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Damn Roniel Iglesias got upset by Shakhram Giyasov from UZB


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Damn Roniel Iglesias got upset by Shakhram Giyasov from UZB


Robbery imo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Robbery imo


I thought he lost the 1st round, but I favored him in the last 2 for sure


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

About to watch Savon's fight now.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

OOOOOOOH KAZAKHSTAN FOR THE WIN BITCHES!!!!! 

With Savon gone, gold is almost a guarantee for Levit


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

scorpion said:


> OOOOOOOH KAZAKHSTAN FOR THE WIN BITCHES!!!!!
> 
> With Savon gone, gold is almost a guarantee for Levit


Yeah I'd bet on Levit. Tischenko's defense is horrid


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm trying to decide who AIBA loves more: Kazakstan or Uzbekistan? AIBA loves them equally, but sometimes must choose.

Antonio Vargas will lose a unanimous decision to his next opponent Zoirov. The fight will be awkward, messy, and hard to score. Not only is Zoirov a good fighter, he has that X-factor -- he's an Uzbek. Uzbeks are the new Kazaks. To beat an Uzbek you have to win very clearly.

Stevenson might not get past Robenilson de Jesus after watching Vargas barely scrape out the W versus Neto. De Jesus is pretty awkward, lanky and defensive. He might be hard to look good against. Anything but a clinic will give cover for judges to lean toward the home guy.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I'd bet on Levit. Tischenko's defense is horrid


Tischenko's pretty good in his own way but Levit is a fucking assassin.



conradically said:


> I'm trying to decide who AIBA loves more:* Kazakstan or Uzbekistan*? AIBA loves them equally, but sometimes must choose.
> 
> Antonio Vargas will lose a unanimous decision to his next opponent Zoirov. The fight will be awkward, messy, and hard to score. Not only is Zoirov a good fighter, he has that X-factor -- he's an Uzbek. Uzbeks are the new Kazaks. To beat an Uzbek you have to win very clearly.
> 
> Stevenson might not get past Robenilson de Jesus after watching Vargas barely scrape out the W versus Neto. De Jesus is pretty awkward, lanky and defensive. He might be hard to look good against. Anything but a clinic will give cover for judges to lean toward the home guy.


You forgot about Azerbaijan.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

scorpion said:


> Tischenko's pretty good in his own way but Levit is a fucking assassin.
> 
> You forgot about Azerbaijan.


AIBA loves Azerbaijan with a love that need not be spoken. It is a deep love. Kazaks and Uzbeks will come and go, but there will always be Azerbaijan.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Honestly i got to agree with dealt_with again in his critique of the ten point must system in amateur boxing. It's 3 fucking rounds, 1 close swing round is literally the difference between a loss and a win in a close fight. Hell, ATG like Trinidad, Hopkins and Mayweather would be crap in the current system coz they were slow starters. 

I don't think computerized scoring was the solution but this isn't much better imo. I hate critiquing without offering a solution but that's just my two cents.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

How did Savon look? He's still fairly green so I'm not surprised


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

scorpion said:


> Honestly i got to agree with dealt_with again in his critique of the ten point must system in amateur boxing. It's 3 fucking rounds, 1 close swing round is literally the difference between a loss and a win in a close fight. Hell, ATG like Trinidad, Hopkins and Mayweather would be crap in the current system coz they were slow starters.
> 
> I don't think computerized scoring was the solution but this isn't much better imo. I hate critiquing without offering a solution but that's just my two cents.


Judah would be a fucking superstar in this system


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Judah would be a fucking superstar in this system


Lol excellent example, Butterbean would be the second coming of Iron mike :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764619617981476864
Floyd should have taken Gamboa with him so he can help the Cubans defect :yep


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764619617981476864
> Floyd should have taken Gamboa with him so he can help the Cubans defect :yep


Lol. they probably won't listen to Gamboa after his multiyear promotional debacle with 50 Cent and Arum.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> How did Savon look? He's still fairly green so I'm not surprised


He's 26 and has been fighting on the world stage for nearly two Olympic cycles, I'd hardly say he's green. It was a close fight tonight, he boxed very well early on, Levit got into range better in rounds two and three, Savon maybe tired a bit as the contest went on. Could have gone either way, but Fidel didn't send his birthday money to AIBA on time 
I would have loved to have seen Savon finally win the big one, but at least this way the judges probably won't find a way to hand gold to Tishchenko


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Lol. they probably won't listen to Gamboa after his multiyear promotional debacle with 50 Cent and Arum.


:lol: good point


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

conradically said:


> I'm trying to decide who AIBA loves more: Kazakstan or Uzbekistan? AIBA loves them equally, but sometimes must choose.
> 
> Antonio Vargas will lose a unanimous decision to his next opponent Zoirov. The fight will be awkward, messy, and hard to score. Not only is Zoirov a good fighter, he has that X-factor -- he's an Uzbek. Uzbeks are the new Kazaks. To beat an Uzbek you have to win very clearly.
> 
> Stevenson might not get past Robenilson de Jesus after watching Vargas barely scrape out the W versus Neto. De Jesus is pretty awkward, lanky and defensive. He might be hard to look good against. Anything but a clinic will give cover for judges to lean toward the home guy.


The scoring visual fucked up, they seemed to reverse the decision to score the round to the Brazilian. Vargas won comfortably in the end on the cards. Brazil have got the rub of the green in a few, but they really were 50-50s, I've been relatively pleased with how they have judged fights with Brazilians. Well, apart from Tishchenko-Nogeira


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

scorpion said:


> Honestly i got to agree with dealt_with again in his critique of the ten point must system in amateur boxing. It's 3 fucking rounds, 1 close swing round is literally the difference between a loss and a win in a close fight. Hell, ATG like Trinidad, Hopkins and Mayweather would be crap in the current system coz they were slow starters.
> 
> I don't think computerized scoring was the solution but this isn't much better imo. I hate critiquing without offering a solution but that's just my two cents.


I think making use of 9.5s for razor-thin rounds is worth a shot. Not just in amateur boxing, but in the pros too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Notable fights for Friday August 12th

Bantamweight
*Ireland's* Michael John Conlan vs *Armenia's* Aram Avagyan at 10:30

Bantamweight
*America's *Shakur Stevenson vs *Brazil's* Robenilson De Jesus at 11:15

Lightweight Medal Round
*Cuba's* Lazaro Jorge Alvarez vs *Brazil's* Robson Conceicao at 11:30

Light welterweight
*America's *Gary Russel vs *Thaliand's* Wuttichai Masuk at 12:30

Lightheavyweight
*Cuba's* Julio Cesar La Cruz vs *Brazil's* Micheal Borges at 12:45

*Light flyweight Gold Medal Round*
*Colombia's* Yurberjen Martinez vs *UZB's* Hasanboy Dusmatov at 1:15

Batamweight
*MAR's* Mohamed Hamout vs *Great Britain's *Robeisy Ramirez at 4:45

Light welterweight
*Great Britain's* Pat McCormack vs *Cuba's *Yasnier Toledo (bronze medal in 2012) at 6:30

Light heavyweight
*Great Britain's *Joshua Buatsi vs *Algeria's* Abdelhafid Benchabla at 6:45

All times are in Eastern Standard time


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> He's 26 and has been fighting on the world stage for nearly two Olympic cycles, I'd hardly say he's green. It was a close fight tonight, he boxed very well early on, Levit got into range better in rounds two and three, Savon maybe tired a bit as the contest went on. Could have gone either way, but Fidel didn't send his birthday money to AIBA on time
> I would have loved to have seen Savon finally win the big one, but at least this way the judges probably won't find a way to hand gold to Tishchenko


He wasn't always the go to, Alonso was. This is what I mean by green


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Yo, I haven't been able to catch many of the fights live but have the catch up thing...

Can someone give me a quick run down of what fights I should definitely go back to watch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Link to the morning fights

http://stream.nbcolympics.com/boxing-day-9-morning-session


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Yo, I haven't been able to catch many of the fights live but have the catch up thing...
> 
> Can someone give me a quick run down of what fights I should definitely go back to watch


*Cuba's *Joahnys Argilagos vs *Colombia's* Yurberjen Martinez was a good one. Nice upset

*Cuba's* Arlen Lopez vs *Hungary's* Zoltan Harcsa for a nice finish

I also recommend any of the fights of Antonio Vargas, Nice Hernandez and Carlos Balderas. Balderas vs the fighter from Japan was really good.

Then Sofiane Oumiha vs Amnat Ruenroeng is a must.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I see why Shakur is rated so highly now. Easy first round


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Shakur has to be up 2-0


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Stevenson looked quite special in there.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Good performance by Stevenson. Really like his feet. 

This doesn't apply to him or any fighter in particular, but you see so many southpaws in Olympic boxing, you have to guess they're chosen in part based on that due to how awkward it is for the other fighter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lazaro Jorge Alvarez doesn't have the most textbook footwork, but he uses extremely well.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I see why Shakur is rated so highly now. Easy first round


Steamtrain to success full steam ahead, can't wait to bump that thread when he wins the Val Barker


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl Lazaro got robbed. What bullshit


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Steamtrain to success full steam ahead, can't wait to bump that thread when he wins the Val Barker


You think he can do it? I didn't realize that he won that award or its equivalent at the Olympic trails until the commentators mentioned it


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Robson Conceição in the final


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl Lazaro got robbed. What bullshit


Thats not a robbery. It was a close fight.

The Thai fighter got robbed against the Russian today.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Crean said:


> Thats not a robbery. It was a close fight.
> 
> The Thai fighter got robbed against the Russian today.


It was close, but I thought he clearly won. And I was busy swiping on tinder during that earlier fight, but from the amount I saw, the Thai fighter won that also.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It was close, but I thought he clearly won. And I was busy swiping on tinder during that earlier fight, but from the amount I saw, the Thai fighter won that also.


I thought Alvarez edged it too, but saying a fighter edged it and then it goes the other way is not a robbery. its a 3 rd fight, not much margin there.
I had Alvarez clearly winning rd 1, Conceicao clearly winning the 2nd and then the last was a very close one.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

All the Russells look and fight the same. Would be good to have Russell family fighting pro at the same time


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Gary Russel eeks out a close win over *Thaliand's* Wuttichai Masuk


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> I think making use of 9.5s for razor-thin rounds is worth a shot. Not just in amateur boxing, but in the pros too.


Yea that might not be bad, imo if the first 3 rounds are close without a decisive winner we could have a fourth sudden death kinda round like they have in K-1 Max.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yurberjen Martinez of Colombia wins the silver medal in the light flyweight division
Hasanboy Dusmatov of UZB wins gold


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Korean kid was bad, no defense whatsoever.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Ramirez time.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

good first for ramirez, awesome round. Moroccan got some balls.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

bullshit ramirez went down, ref called it a slip


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

ramirez somewhat frustrated by the Moroccan rough housing a bit, although he showed he can excel in the inside fighting too.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeraliyev time!!!


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

WOW this is some bullshit, Yeraliyev's body work is getting no credit from the Judges, fuck this shit, looks like they love Uzbekistan a lot more than Kazakhstan.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

mongolians aggressive as fuck.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

wow how did they give the first to the frenchman? fuck this corruption


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Another Mongol robbed.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

I think the Mongolian dude won. I'm not liking this.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Yeah that was strange scoring again.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

WTF?? The German won that???


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

German is kid is quick and slick but still gets hit a lot


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Notable fights for Monday August 15th

Women's Lightweight
*Ireland's* TAYLOR Katie Taylor (2012 gold medalist) vs *Finland's* Mira Potkonen at 10:00

Flyweight
*America's *Antonio Vargas vs *Uzbekistan* Shakhobidin Zoirov from at 10:45

Flyweight
*Great Britain's* ALI Muhammad Ali vs *Venezuela's* Yoel Segundo Finol at 11:00

Middleweight
*Cuba's* Arlen Lopez vs *France's* Christian Mbilli at 11:45

Flyweight
*MAR's* Achraf Kharroubi vs *Cuba's* Yosbany Veitia at 5:45

Heavyweight Gold Medal Round
*Russia's* TISHCHENKO Evgeny Tishcenko vs* Kazakhstan's* Vassiliy Levit at 6:15

All times are in Eastern Standard time


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> *Cuba's *Joahnys Argilagos vs *Colombia's* Yurberjen Martinez was a good one. Nice upset
> 
> *Cuba's* Arlen Lopez vs *Hungary's* Zoltan Harcsa for a nice finish
> 
> ...


Cheers mate!!

I checked out Argilagos VS Martinez... that was a top fight. Argilagos definaiely lost the bravado he had in the opening round as the fight progressed. Definitely didn't look like he expected that type of fight. seemed truly devastated with himself when the decision was announced. Still looked devo'd at the medal ceremony.... 
Also spent a bit of time watching Martinez's other fights and same for Hasanboy Dusmatov's. I quite liked the way Martinez was fighting and was hoping he would get the gold this morning but Dustamov was just to accurate and elusive.

I'll check out the rest of the fights you mentioned tonight!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Cheers mate!!
> 
> I checked out Argilagos VS Martinez... that was a top fight. Argilagos definaiely lost the bravado he had in the opening round as the fight progressed. Definitely didn't look like he expected that type of fight. seemed truly devastated with himself when the decision was announced. Still looked devo'd at the medal ceremony....
> Also spent a bit of time watching Martinez's other fights and same for Hasanboy Dusmatov's. I quite liked the way Martinez was fighting and was hoping he would get the gold this morning but Dustamov was just to accurate and elusive.
> ...


Glad you liked Martinez. Made a bit of history for Colombia and has an exciting style. The government is going to get him the house for his family he went to the Olympics for in the first place. I wonder if he has aspirations of turning pro.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I see why Shakur is rated so highly now. Easy first round


Dammit! Stevenson was one of the boxers I was most keen to see live!

Caught a replay though and he looked very good in there!

I've put a few cheeky dollars on him to medal. 
I don't really know vast amounts about him but the way he's spoken about on here and from what I've seen $4.33 odds were worth a punt!

Currently ahead of him is Michael Conlan from Ireland at $3.25 and Cubas Robeisy Ramirez as betting favourite at $2.62.

Even going the favourite isn't a bad return really


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The boxing isn't even worth watching at these games, horrendous decisions over and over again. This scoring does NOT work for three rounds.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Zoirov just making Vargas fall short, Vargas just can't get his range, tough luck


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The boxing isn't even worth watching at these games, horrendous decisions over and over again. This scoring does NOT work for three rounds.


Oh how I agree. I was so pissed yesterday ! :fire


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

If Floyd signed Lopez, I could see him matching him up with GGG within a dozen fights


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Couldn't see the Vargas fight and the stream isn't working. I'll try to catch it on TV later. They'll show a replay with BJ Flores doing commentary. Though it comes on at 8 during NBC's coverage of gymnastics and track and field, so I'll have to make that work somehow


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> If Floyd signed Lopez, I could see him matching him up with GGG within a dozen fights


That would be one of the best fights to make in boxing


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The boxing isn't even worth watching at these games, horrendous decisions over and over again. This scoring does NOT work for three rounds.


It's down to corruption you fucking idiot


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> If Floyd signed Lopez, I could see him matching him up with GGG within a dozen fights


Man Arlen Lopez would be a fantastic pro. Could be fast tracked for sure


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Shit I missed the Arlen Lopez fight? Could anyone post it here?


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Dealt_with said:


> The boxing isn't even worth watching at these games, horrendous decisions over and over again. This scoring does NOT work for three rounds.


I think the last iteration/version of the point scoring worked best: The version where (5) judges were able press for a scoring blow at all times. Then the 3 judges with the closest to eachothers scores were selected and then the average of that. Or something like that.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

10 point must has been a big improvement imo. Corruption is corruption and there isnt a scoring system that will eliminate it. 

In general i have really enjoyed this olympics. I used to watch amateurs in a 'meh nothing else on, lets see if theres any prospects about' kinda way. But this tourney has been great. Many of the fights have been very entertaining, and having no headguards makes it much easier to follow whats going on.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Even with removed headgear and a new point system, amateur boxing is still kind of boring.

Give me the pros any day.

Does anyone even really care who won a medal? Everyone knows the pros are all that matter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Notable fights for Tuesday August 16th

Bantamweight 
*Ireland's* Michael Conlan (2012 bronze medalist) vs *Russia's *Vladimir Nikitin at 10:30

Bantamweight 
*America's* Shakur Stevenson vs *MGL's* Tsendbaata Erdenebat at 10:45

Light welterweight 
*America's *Gary Russel vs *UZB's* Fazliddin Gaibnazrov at 11:15

Light heavyweight Medal Round
*Cuba's* Julio La Cruz vs *France's* Mathieu Bauderliue at 11:30

Super heavyweight
*Cuba's* Leinier Perio vs *Croatia's* Filip Hrgovic at 12:00

Bantamweight 
*China's* Jiawei Zhang vs *Cuba's* Robeisy Ramirez (2012 gold medalist) at 4:30

Light welterweight
*AZE's* Lorenzo Sotomayor Collazo vs *Cuba's* Yasniel Toledo (2012 bronze medalist) at 5:15

Light heavyweight Medal Round
*Great Brtain's* Joshua Buatsi vs* KAZ's *Adilbek Niyazymbetov at 5:30

Super heavyweight
*Great Birtain's* JOYCE Joe Joyce vs *UZB's* Bakhodir Jalolov at 5:45

All times are in Eastern Standard time (EST)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I haven't really watched much today but will catch Vargas's fight on NBCsports in soon. Apparently he lost

The heavyweight division crowned 
Evgeny Tischenko gold medalist and 
Vassiliy Levit with the silver

and Katie Taylor lost today?!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopefully I can catch Gary Russel tomorrow... Been missing most of the US boxers because living on the Westcoast I'm not up at that time :lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I haven't really watched much today but will catch Vargas's fight on NBCsports in soon. Apparently he lost
> 
> The heavyweight division crowned
> Evgeny Tischenko gold medalist and
> ...


Levit got robbed in the worst decision in the amateurs since Roy Jones was robbed. Feel sick at this sport.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck boxing.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Fuck boxing.


Honestly, I'm starting to lose interest in boxing too.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

VG_Addict said:


> Honestly, I'm starting to lose interest in boxing too.


Thing is I've really dropped how much pro stuff I watch, I watch more of the amateur game now. I accept there's corruption in the amateurs too, but this is unreal.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Levit got robbed in the worst decision in the amateurs since Roy Jones was robbed. Feel sick at this sport.


Foreal? I didn't expect a Uzbekistan fighter to get robbed :yep. And Tischenko has some awful defense, I'm surprised he even made it to that round.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Foreal? I didn't expect a Uzbekistan fighter to get robbed :yep. And Tischenko has some awful defense, I'm surprised he even made it to that round.


He's Kazakh and has been robbed before :good

Tischenko has had gifts throughout the tournament but this was unreal. Levit hammered him in every single round. In the thrid he dropped him but it wasn't counted, then had him out on his feet and the ref stopped it to look at a cut :lol: then Levit wobbled him again and just battered him. Honestly check the Brit forum RBR for the reaction or twitter. I've not seen a decision like it in a long time.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

I can see why people are upset, but c'mon, it's just the amateurs. They don't really matter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> He's Kazakh and has been robbed before :good
> 
> Tischenko has had gifts throughout the tournament but this was unreal. Levit hammered him in every single round. In the thrid he dropped him but it wasn't counted, then had him out on his feet and the ref stopped it to look at a cut :lol: then Levit wobbled him again and just battered him. Honestly check the Brit forum RBR for the reaction or twitter. I've not seen a decision like it in a long time.


Damn let me go back and watch this farce. That sounds horrid


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

the Kazakh was robbed,,, shame on the olympics, dude put a nail in every single round into the russian's coffin,


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> I can see why people are upset, but c'mon, it's just the amateurs. They don't really matter.


Idiot


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Foreal? I didn't expect a Uzbekistan fighter to get robbed :yep. And Tischenko has some awful defense, I'm surprised he even made it to that round.


Levit is Kazakhstani but same difference. Tishchenko is Russian, don't forget that lol, they're no less corrupt than their neighbours, and as we all know Tishchenko was hugely fortunate to get to the final


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Idiot


I don't consider the amateurs as important as the pros.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> I don't consider the amateurs as important as the pros.


Great. Who are you again?


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm watching the replay now, that was awful levit was robbed big time. He definitely knocked him down in the 3rd round and had him out on his feet then strangely the ref called time to check a virtually nonexistent cut. Terrible.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yep that's the robbery of the tournament so far


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Where can I find a replay? Any on demand options? Need to see this.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KO KING95 said:


> Where can I find a replay? Any on demand options? Need to see this.


last fight of the day

http://stream.nbcolympics.com/boxing-day-10-evening-session


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm fascinated with Zoirov and his style. Vargas was completely and totally flummoxed by it. Vargas had no idea what was going on.

Zoirov's Uzbek teammate Dusmetov does the same stuff -- It's the Uzbek style! It's like a dead-serious and scientific version of Naseem Hamed trolling his opponent. It's not slick exactly, it's too amped up to be slick. But it's improvisational and very, very awkward.

These Uzbek guys are squared up most of the time. That's supposed to be a no-no. Hands down at waist, bouncing back and forth, jitter-bugging, then leaping forward to punch with either hand. You don't know which! Could be a jumping right, could be a leaping left. These guys don't sit there and jab. _Jab_? Uzbeks don't bother with that crap!

You simply cannot beat this style with the conventional pro style: you know, feet planted, hands up, jabs, right hands, etc. I mean, maybe it's possible, but I'd like to see it.

Don't tell me Uzbeks aren't on to something with this style. They are absolutely crushing the olympics right now. They could get six gold medals!


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> Even with removed headgear and a new point system, amateur boxing is still kind of boring.
> 
> Give me the pros any day.
> 
> Does anyone even really care who won a medal? Everyone knows the pros are all that matter.


STFU u worthless shit, no one gives a fuck about you or your mama fucktard.


----------



## TheGreat (Jun 4, 2013)

That HW fight was flat out disgraceful, the ref as as well as the judges involved should NEVER work another event, I couldn't believe how flagrant that shit was, this was about as bad as the Roy Jones fight, the fucking ref stopped the fight to inspect a cut on this guy's hairline while he was out on his feet. Haven't seen anything this flagrant in a long time.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> It's down to corruption you fucking idiot


Okay, and it's a lot easier to justify corrupt decisions when you have a more subjective scoring system over three rounds. You fucking idiot.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Okay, and it's a lot easier to justify corrupt decisions when you have a more subjective scoring system over three rounds. You fucking idiot.


Yet there was still horrendous officiating last time, even though it was supposed to be objective


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Yet there was still horrendous officiating last time, even though it was supposed to be objective


Please, in all my years of watching amateur boxing I have never seen as many robberies and poor decisions as these games. Every second fight was poorly scored due to the subjective nature of the 10 point must system. The margin for error decreases as the amount of rounds increases, to have this scoring over three rounds simply does not work. With the previous points scoring system there was the occasional dubious decision but due to the objective nature of the system there was far less room for it. Nothing is ever going to be perfect but this scoring has just made things far worse.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

scorpion said:


> STFU u worthless shit, no one gives a fuck about you or your mama fucktard.


Don't get pissy just because I stated my opinion.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Please, in all my years of watching amateur boxing I have never seen as many robberies and poor decisions as these games. Every second fight was poorly scored due to the subjective nature of the 10 point must system. The margin for error decreases as the amount of rounds increases, to have this scoring over three rounds simply does not work. With the previous points scoring system there was the occasional dubious decision but due to the objective nature of the system there was far less room for it. Nothing is ever going to be perfect but this scoring has just made things far worse.


It really doesn't matter if there are more or less bad decisions than 4 years ago. The fact that there were so many poor decisions in London, with a more objective system, shows that corrupt officials don't care about the system, they will take their big fat brown envelope, and try to justify the unjustifiable whatever points system is being used. Don't you think it's funny that boxers from certain countries disproportionately get the rub of the green? Why could this be?


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

You all probably think I'm kind of ignorant after what I said about the amateurs.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

So I've heard the commentators mention multiple times they took the head guards off for the men's boxing because there is significant evidence that points to the head gear causing a greater risk of concussions and narrowed field of vision....

If that's so why do the women still wear them? And why are the girls still fighting four twos rather than three threes?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Notable fights for Tuesday August 16th
> 
> Bantamweight
> *Ireland's* Michael Conlan (2012 bronze medalist) vs *Russia's *Vladimir Nikitin at 10:30
> ...


About to watch the fights now

http://stream.nbcolympics.com/boxing-day-11-morning-session


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

hard earned win for the Russian over Michael Conlan!


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> hard earned win for the Russian over Michael Conlan!


Did you score that for the Russian?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

It doesn't take long for Shakur to figure out his opponent and start outclassing them. If Errol Spence had his footwork and headmovement, I'd more confidently pick him to become next superstar


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Shakur Stevenson is doing it easy in there against the Mongolian Erdenebat Tsendbaatar....

Did it all in first gear clearly winning all 3 rounds


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It doesn't take long for Shakur to figure out his opponent and start outclassing them. If Errol Spence had his footwork and headmovement, I'd more confidently pick him to become next superstar


Shakur is looking the goods.
If he can keep using his footwork he should be able to out box Nikitin and secure himself a spot in the final!

That right jab will be trouble for Nikitin after the cuts Conlan opened.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

And Shakur guarantees himself a medal


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Broxi said:


> Did you score that for the Russian?


It was a close fight but yeh I have no trouble with the winner


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Shakur is looking the goods.
> If he can keep using his footwork he should be able to out box Nikitin and secure himself a spot in the final!
> 
> That right jab will be trouble for Nikitin after the cuts Conlan opened.


Yeah he looks like an inverted Mayweather from when he was an amateur. I'm sure he'll get at least a silver. Ramirez will be tough


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> It was a close fight but yeh I have no trouble with the winner


Eh? He got trounced in every department


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah he looks like an inverted Mayweather from when he was an amateur. I'm sure he'll get at least a silver. Ramirez will be tough


I was slow to the party for Ramirez. But I checked out his fights while waiting for the current session to start.

It's going to be quite interesting to see how Stevenson matches up with a polished boxer like Ramirez.

I'm going to sleep now so I'll miss Ramirez' fight but will catch up in the morning.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> It was a close fight but yeh I have no trouble with the winner


:rofl oh christ...


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> It was a close fight but yeh I have no trouble with the winner


Didn't find it close in the slightest tbh ... clear robbery and fuck the AIBA.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I was slow to the party for Ramirez. But I checked out his fights while waiting for the current session to start.
> 
> It's going to be quite interesting to see how Stevenson matches up with a polished boxer like Ramirez.
> 
> I'm going to sleep now so I'll miss Ramirez' fight but will catch up in the morning.


He has to get by a russian who has been given two of the worst decisions Ive ever seen.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Eh? He got trounced in every department





Crean said:


> :rofl oh christ...


It's late here so I may have missed something. But seemed to me the Russian was landing the much more effective blows .

However I'll rematch when I get a chance


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> It was a close fight but yeh I have no trouble with the winner


You're a fucking idiot. The only round that was remotely close was the last, Conlan embarrassed him in the first two, and probably should have got the last too


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

When's the Stevenson Nikton bout starting? 

I need to see this.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Broxi said:


> When's the Stevenson Nikton bout starting?
> 
> I need to see this.


Stevenson fights again against Russia's Vladimir Nikitin on 8/18 at 1:30 in the semifinals


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Stevenson fights again against Russia's Vladimir Nikitin on 8/18 at 1:30 in the semifinals


He better be careful,them judges are bought


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This Uzbekistan fighter has good movement also, but Russel is still able to catch up with him. Lets hope he can keep out working him


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I have this one 1-1


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Im not even watching and know the uzbek will win this one. They have bought medals this olympics too


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Rusell about to be robbed


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

russell fucking clearly won that


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

As sure as night follows day


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yeah Gary Russel won that fight. And with how quick the refs are to take points, he didn't want to take anything away in that 3rd round?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

thats a terrible decision


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Russell was completely manhandling this particular Uzbek.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bullshit, all that ****** do was run around the ring and put Russel in headlocks


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Crean said:


> He better be careful,them judges are bought


I see that we have to knock the competition out to ensure a victory :-(


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I see that we have to knock the competition out to ensure a victory :-(


You can tell by the fighters nationality and by the selection of judges as to who has a much better chance of winning.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Crean said:


> You can tell by the fighters nationality and by the selection of judges as to who has a much better chance of winning.


Yeah you all weren't lying about Uzbekistan and the judges love affair


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

La Cruz with the guaranteed medal


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

The judging so far has been an absolute disgrace. Fucking fuming with how Conlan was robbed. Clowned Nikitin and then battered him when he had to change styles. Fucking joke.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

I think La Cruz should go pro.

Ward-La Cruz would be a chess match.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765575767321305088


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

that russell decision turned me off, not going to be bothering with these tbh. havent been many great fights.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

That Russel fight wasn't fun to watch at all. Gaibnazarov, although clearly skilled enough, was satisfied with a little shoe shining here and there. He had his back half turned when he was moving around Russel, which drove the ref mad but clearly not mad enough to deduct a point. Russel probably landed cleanly a bit more, but those shots had no visible effect on Gaibnazarov IMO so I understand why the judges, at ringside, weren't able to see past the shoeshine of the Uzbek and give more rounds to Russel. 

Russel displayed a lot of heart and tenacity, but with some more efficient footwork and punches he'd have catch Gaibnazarov more efficiently and his work would have been better appreciated by the judges. He did look a bit clumsy out there, in my opinion.

All in all, pretty disapointing for a quarter final fight at the olympics.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm worried Stevenson will get robbed against Nikitin.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> I'm worried Stevenson will get robbed against Nikitin.


Lot of backlash against AIBA today, and Nikitin has already secured a medal, so id be less worried. If it was a quarter final, I'd be more concerned.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Crean said:


> Lot of backlash against AIBA today, and Nikitin has already secured a medal, so id be less worried. If it was a quarter final, I'd be more concerned.


I'm just imagining Stevenson winning all 3 rounds handily, only to get robbed.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> I'm just imagining Stevenson winning all 3 rounds handily, only to get robbed.


I'm starting to think that the judges believe that 10 goes to the loser of a round.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

take a fricken point away


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

So, it's La Cruz-Niyazymbetov.

Who you got?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> So, it's La Cruz-Niyazymbetov.
> 
> Who you got?


La Cruz as long as there's no funny stuff going on

Light heavyweight standings


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Light welterweight standings


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bantamweight standings


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Conceicao and Oumiha about to face off for the gold.

http://stream.nbcolympics.com/boxing-day-11-evening-session


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Crean said:


> Lot of backlash against AIBA today, and Nikitin has already secured a medal, so id be less worried. If it was a quarter final, I'd be more concerned.


There was lots of backlash against AIBA yesterday. And Tishchenko was getting gifts the whole way


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Stevenson vs Conlan would have been a great semi final.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Robson Conceição won the gold medal 60kg


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

First gold medal in Boxing for Brazil in history.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

I feel bad as hell for Adilbek, he is a world class competitor with good power and technique but it seems he is destined for a third silver medal on a row due to the fact that he was unlucky enough to be in the same era as master boxer La Cruz.

PS if he wins, then he might have earned the Val Barker imo, although one could give it to Levit for his robbery and wins over Savon and Tischenko.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Man apparently Azerbaijan gave AIBA 10 million in funding, explains a lot of things.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

I watched a super heavyweight bout between nigerian va kazakhstan, it was horrible. Absolutely atrocious.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> You're a fucking idiot. The only round that was remotely close was the last, Conlan embarrassed him in the first two, and probably should have got the last too


Yes I am!

I just rewatched and Don't know what I was watching last night! but yeh agree Conlan won the fight.

Man I was WAY off!! 
Nikitin definitely landed some good punches at times through out but I definitely saw him landing on Conlans gloves a lot more than I did when watching live.

My bad people!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I just watched the fight with the irish guy, while I think he probably won, I didn't see it as wide and as obscene as reported in the media. There were 3 fucken rounds and the Irish guy wasn't sitting on many of his punches.

Casuals are going crazy and they don't even know fights are scored round by round.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Saw the Russell fight on replay on tv, really was a robbery. Terrible.



nvs said:


> I watched a super heavyweight bout between nigerian va kazakhstan, it was horrible. Absolutely atrocious.


Me too, it was pretty terrible.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Wiirdo said:


> The judging so far has been an absolute disgrace. Fucking fuming with how Conlan was robbed. Clowned Nikitin and then battered him when he had to change styles. Fucking joke.


I think the refereeing has been very poor too, Lots of break, use of hand signals to fighter/warnings/ Over and Over again and no deductions. Thought Am boxing was bad with headgear...its getting worse instead of better.
2 fighters cheated out of the win an Irish and a Yank. Plus Buatsi should of had the ref stop the fight as it became a hug and dance battle in the last 2 rounds


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Notable fights for Wednesday August 17th

Women's Middleweight 
*America's* Claresa Shields (2012 gold medalist) vs *Russia's* Iaroslava Iakushina at 1:30

Flyweight
*Russia's* Misha Aloian vs *Colombia's *Ceiber David Avila at 3:00

Flyweight
*China's* Jianguan Hu vs *Cuba's *Yosbany Veitia at 3:15

Welterweight Gold Medal round
*UZB's *Shakhram Guyasov vs *KAZ's *Daniyar Yeleussinov at 3:30

All times are Eastern Standard Time (EST)


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

So pleased with how the BBC has filled our screens with all the Olympic events. Hope you got the same where ever you all are. A press of a button and you can watch 1 of 10 events...who would of thought when the boxing ain't on I would actually sit and watch the sailing PMSL. 

yesterday a British participant in the 10 open water swim who was pretty much near leading at the time was disqualified 5 meters from the finish Line WTF the Referee's in boxing could learn a thing from the judge that disqualified him ROFL


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> This scoring does NOT work for three rounds.


I've been thinking a lot about that post and I definitly agree, no matter how happy I was at first when they announced they were changing the scoring system.

A clear problem with the 10 point must system has always been that people feel obligated to give the round to someone no matter how close it is. On a 10 or 12 rounds fight I don't have any problem with giving a 10-10 round and let the other more decisive rounds decide the fight. On a 3 round fight ? Not so sure. One close round given to one guy or the other has waaaaay too much weight, like you said..

Scoring punches landed instead of rounds at least had the advantage of increasing the sample size, so one punch missed had less of a bad impact. I'd really like to take the time to think of an alternative system when I'll have some time on my hand.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Clarissa Shields moves on to the next round. I just saw her age and was reminded that she won gold last time at 17


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Watched women boxing Marshall vs Fontijn. Why these females wont go to the body?

Only head, no body shots at all.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

This Uzbek kid is awesome!


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Uzbek boxer Zoirov is a master boxer and as quick as silver. Giving the world champ a boxing lesson. Wish him and Stevenson could fight.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Unbelievable footwork, Uzbek dominates the world champ. Dude is from a different time zone.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Clarissa Shields moves on to the next round. I just saw her age and was reminded that she won gold last time at 17


She is an absolute beast, i don't see any of the women competing with her unless they thoroughly outsmart her. She is just in a different place physically, speed wise and in terms of explosiveness.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

DAMN this Venezuelan is super fast and talented too. Can't wait till he fight the Uzbek Zoirov, unless they rob him or something.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

If those two fight it's gonna be the flash vs quicksilver, can't believe the flyweights is the division i'm enjoying the most. Go figure.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow chinese kid did well against the cuban, cuban can't seem to cut off the ring on Hu.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

China won, good stuff but he's a class below Finol and Zoirov imo.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Yes I am!
> 
> I just rewatched and Don't know what I was watching last night! but yeh agree Conlan won the fight.
> 
> ...


Apologies man, no hard feelings


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Man Dani gave the last away but good fight and FUCKYEAAAAAA BABY, Kazakhstan's domination over the welterweights continues baby!!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Potentially some good news for Stevenson, Nikitin won't be able to compete in the semi-final according to Billy Walsh. We'll get confirmation either way before the weigh-in on the day of the bout


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Apologies man, no hard feelings


it's all good. no worries!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

scorpion said:


> She is an absolute beast, i don't see any of the women competing with her unless they thoroughly outsmart her. She is just in a different place physically, speed wise and in terms of explosiveness.


Damn I was wondering what made her so good. I watched a little bit of her before, but she looked pretty raw. That physicality is too much I guess.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Gold Medalist so far:

Light flyweight: Hasanboy Dusmatov of Uzbekistan 
Lightweight: Robson Conceicao of Brazil
Welterweight: Daniyar Yeleussiov of Kazaghnistan
Heavyweight: Evgeny Tishcenko of Russia lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766022494092308484


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Potentially some good news for Stevenson, Nikitin won't be able to compete in the semi-final according to Billy Walsh. We'll get confirmation either way before the weigh-in on the day of the bout


Sometimes justice comes poetically, slowly but poetically.

*Nikitin, Who Beat Conlan, Withdraws From Shakur Stevenson Bout*

Russian boxer Vladimir Nikitin, who defeated Michael Conlan in Tuesday's Olympic quarter-final, will not fight in the semi-final.

Nikitin was scheduled to take on America's Shakur Stevenson in the semi-finals on Thursday.

However, he will now not fight due to injuries sustained in his opening two wins, including his victory over Conlan.










On Tuesday the Belfast boxer said his Olympic dream had "been robbed".

Now, despite not fighting again, Nikitin will take home a bronze medal.

Stevenson will advance to the gold medal bout with either Robeisy Ramirez Carrazana of Cuba or Uzbekistan's Murodjon Akhmadaliev on Saturday evening.

Earlier on Wednesday, the International Boxing Association (Aiba) announced that it had dropped a number of officials after a review of their decisions at the Olympics.

Aiba said that, after 239 bouts in Rio, "less than a handful of the decisions were not at the level expected".

The body has admitted it is in a "transition process", but said results of bouts already contested will stand.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Notable fights for Thursday Aug 18th

Bantamweight Medal Round
*America's* Shakur Stevenson vs *Russia's* Vladimir Nikitin (forfeits) at 1:30

Bantamweight Medal Round
*Cuba's* Robeisy Ramirez vs *UZB's* Murodjon Akhamdaliev at 1:45

Middleweight Medal Round
*Cuba's* Arlen Lopez vs *AZE's* Kamran Shakhsuvarly at 2:00

Middleweight Medal Round
*Mexico's* Misael Uziel Rodriguez vs *UZB's* Bektemir Melikuziev at 2:15

Light heavyweight Gold Medal Round
*Cuba's *Julio Cesar La Cruz vs *KAZ's* Adilbek Niyazymbetov at 2:30

All fights in Eastern Standard Time (EST)


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Damn I was wondering what made her so good. I watched a little bit of her before, but she looked pretty raw. That physicality is too much I guess.


Eh i hate to sound sexist but if your used to fighting world class men, the women will always look raw in comparison. Very few have the same coordination and dexterity men do. But Shields power is man level imo, her opponents can't hurt her but her punches have sooo much snap man its insane, i actually think her opponents are really brave for putting up with that, if i had a vagina i wouldn't come anywhere near that monster.:lol:


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

I remember watching a documentary on high school football in the US, where one team basically recruited huge Samoan players and completely outsized their opponents. Their aim was not just to win, but to hit their opponents so hard and relentlessly that their opponents would, in their words, "lose their next game" as well. 

After seeing these results, if I was a fighter going against a Russian fighter next, I may be robbed but at least he won't be going any further either.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

scorpion said:


> Eh i hate to sound sexist but if your used to fighting world class men, the women will always look raw in comparison. Very few have the same coordination and dexterity men do. But Shields power is man level imo, her opponents can't hurt her but her punches have sooo much snap man its insane, i actually think her opponents are really brave for putting up with that, if i had a vagina i wouldn't come anywhere near that monster.:lol:


Damn let me look at her most recent fight. She's sounding like another Anne Woulfe


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

How did Cuba's Veitia look?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> How did Cuba's Veitia look?


Won the first round well enough, second and third rounds were very pedestrian, nobody grabbed them by the scruff of the neck


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

My internet is being embarrassingly bad right now, so I won't attempt to stream these fights right now. The good news is that we are all going to get our dram match of Stevenson vs Ramirez for the gold medal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cuba's Julio Cesar La Cruz wins the gold medal at light heavyweight

updating the standings to

Gold Medalist so far:

Light flyweight: Hasanboy Dusmatov of *Uzbekistan *
Lightweight: Robson Conceicao of *Brazil*
Welterweight: Daniyar Yeleussiov of *Kazaghstan *
Light heacyweight: Julio Cesar La Cruz of *Cuba*
Heavyweight: Evgeny Tishcenko of* Russia* lol


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Cuba's Julio Cesar La Cruz wins the gold medal at light heavyweight
> 
> updating the standings to
> 
> ...


I still feel like conceico didn't actually earn that gold


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> I still feel like conceico didn't actually earn that gold


Really? How so?

I only watched his semi final and final.

I felt the semi final was close, and personally would of edged it towards Alvarez, but wasnt a terrible decision all things considered. The final he won clearly imo.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

paloalto00 said:


> I still feel like conceico didn't actually earn that gold


Why? He didn't get any gifts and he beat the best in the world along the way


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Why? He didn't get any gifts and he beat the best in the world along the way


Lazaro was close, but I think if was a definite win for him, who was a heavy favorite to take it


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Robeisy Ramirez VS Shakur Stevenson for the Bantamweight gold!

I am pumped for this fight!


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Robeisy Ramirez VS Shakur Stevenson for the Bantamweight gold!
> 
> I am pumped for this fight!


who's favored?


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

well our boy goes home hanging on his neck bronze


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

nuclear said:


> who's favored?


Bookies have got Ramirez favoured $1.66 
Stevenson is $2.00

I think it's going to be a brilliant fight. I only found out about Ramirez during these games but I've become a fan. He's a tidy boxer.
To me though Stevenson looks to be quicker, both are ridiculously talented but I'm backing Stevenson. I had money on him since before the Olympics even started.

Ramirez is probably the betting favourite based on him being a former Olympic champ and more proven at the senior level. Plus it's no secret he had a tougher road to the final in Rio so there is more to show of his form.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> My internet is being embarrassingly bad right now, so I won't attempt to stream these fights right now. The good news is that we are all going to get our dram match of Stevenson vs Ramirez for the gold medal


Dream match would of and should of been Conlan vs Ramirez, IMHO.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

REDC said:


> Dream match would of and should of been Conlan vs Ramirez, IMHO.


Conlan shoe shines, I wasn't impressed


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Notable fights for Friday August 19th

There are only two fighters from America, Cuba, Great Britain and Ireland that are fighting today.

Super heavyweight
*Great Britain's* Joe Joyce vs *Kazakhstan's *Ivan Dychko at 2:15

Women's middleweight 
*America's* Claressa Shields vs *Kazakhstan's* Dariga Shakimova at 2:30


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Gold medalist Hasanboy Dusmatov signs to a promotional deal



> The 23-year old light flyweight from Uzbekistan signed with legendary South African promotional outfit Golden Gloves, company CEO Rodeny Berman announced on Friday.


http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&id=107874


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

anyone watch this? im sure that was a head butt?

germany vs azerbaijan (eyebrow raises) cut on eye in the first doctor has a look, but it looked like they bumped heads not a punch which the red is guessing.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> GoldenBoy Promotions signs gold medalist Hasanboy Dusmatov
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&id=107874


Golden Gloves mate, the South African one that puts on those Monaco shows GGG sometimes appears on


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

pretty quick to sign up a contract and finish it within a week. damn. "put x on the dotted line"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Golden Gloves mate, the South African one that puts on those Monaco shows GGG sometimes appears on


:lol: oops


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Claressa Shields will fight for another gold medal while Joe Joyce will fight for his first. Maybe he'll be the next Anthony Joshua :hey


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Claressa Shields will fight for another gold medal while Joe Joyce will fight for his first. Maybe he'll be the next Anthony Joshua :hey


Unfortunately the next AJ is actually older than the old one lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Unfortunately the next AJ is actually older than the old one lol


:yep maybe he'll fight for a title sooner


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

All the fights on Saturday August, 19th will be for gold medals

Women's Flyweight Gold Medal Round 
*Great Britain's* ADAMS Nicola Adams vs *France's* Sarah Ourahmounen at 1:00

Bantamweight Gold Medal Round 
*America's* Shakur Stevenson vs *Cuba's* Robeisy Ramirez at 1:15

Middleweight Gold Medal Round 
*Cuba's* Arlen Lopez vs *Uzbekistan's* Bektemir Melikuziev at 2:00


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Corruption is rife this Olympics:






The bloke who got gifted against Conlan also got gifted against the Thai it seems.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Gold medalist Hasanboy Dusmatov signs to a promotional deal
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&id=107874


Best fighter I've seen these games


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Corruption is rife this Olympics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of sickening bullshit decisions this olympics.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Corruption is rife this Olympics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least against Conlan he had brief moments of success. Against Butdee, he lost every second of every round. Horrific


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Corruption is rife this Olympics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it was mentioned at the time in here. A lot of us were in total shock watching that fight live.
I've mentioned it since a number of times too. It was disgraceful judging. For me, it was the worst I've seen at this Olympics, followed by the conlan one.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

russell also got badly robbed


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Stevenson fight is being shown on USA LIVE RIGHT NOW


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

This should be good.

I hear Stevenson has signed with mayweather. He should have a good career.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Round 1 to Stevenson. Nice skill level here


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Judges give it to Ramirez :huh


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Nah that was Ramirez round all day


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Stevenson won round 2 also for me


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

That was Stevenson round


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

They're tied 1-1 on the judges scorecard


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice exhibition of skill here


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

That was Ramirez's round imo.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Good fight probably the Cuban just nicked it . Stevenson is one for the future though


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

Think Ramirez edged it


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Little cocky Cuban cunt. Bet he doesn't go pro and get that Cuban glass shattered like his brethren


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Damn congratulations to Ramirez. 2X gold medalist. Stevenson still did the US proud with a silver


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Saw that coming tbh


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevenson will have an excellent pro career if he goes pro right now


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

I had that to Shakur but regardless he did great when people were saying he wasn't ready, Ramirez is one of the p4p best and he was his equal in there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm glad to see that Stevenson is upset about losing and even admitted to Ramirez winning. It shows that he has the drive to win. I know he'll have a great career


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Stevenson will have an excellent pro career if he goes pro right now


Yeah he needs to realize the big picture he's gonna be making millions, let the communists have this preschool shit


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Gold Medalist so far:

Light flyweight: Hasanboy Dusmatov of *Uzbekistan *
Bantamweight: Robeisy Ramirez of* Cuba*
Lightweight: Robson Conceicao of *Brazil*
Welterweight: Daniyar Yeleussiov of *Kazaghstan *
Light heacyweight: Julio Cesar La Cruz of *Cuba*
Heavyweight: Evgeny Tishcenko of* Russia* lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Idk if the people streaming the fight could see it, but Chris Mannix I think it was just interviewed Stevenson and he was balling his eyes out. Mannix was telling him that he should be proud of winning silver, but Stevenson busted out in tears saying he hates to lose. 

That's a champions mentality there.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Stevenson let the gold slip through his fingers in the 3rd by not kicking it up a level in the last round. 

Ramirez came on to hard and let his hands go while Stevenson did to much ducking weaving and got himself tangled in clinches.

I think he showed he had what it takes and the gold was there for the taking but he just got out hustled in the 3rd


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Stevenson let the gold slip through his fingers in the 3rd by not kicking it up a level in the last round.
> 
> Ramirez came on to hard and let his hands go while Stevenson did to much ducking weaving and got himself tangled in clinches.
> 
> I think he showed he had what it takes and the gold was there for the taking but he just got out hustled in the 3rd


In the pros Ramirez would've been docked for flailing around like and idiot and not landing anything clean. Well unless it was lederman scoring.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

I edged it to Stevenson personally, but can see why he didn't get the nod from the judges. 
I think his work was slightly under appreciated in the last, his shoulder roll defence was excellent and he did counter ramirez nicely. But, Ramirez was doing all the pressuring in the final rd and having some success himself, so fair enough call by the judges.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yeah he needs to realize the big picture he's gonna be making millions, let the communists have this preschool shit


Why so butthurt, darling?


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone have video of the fight?


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Looked to me that Stevenson had the cleaner work in the final round and nicked it. Ramirez was busier and that was enough to sway the judges.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Just imagine if the Russian bloke had gone on, shakur would have lost by disqualification for knocking him out and have to settle for a bronze.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Arlen Lopez wins the gold at middleweight giving Cuba 3 gold medals


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevenson looks legit, very skilled fighter. He needed to be busier in that final round to win, I hope he doesn't try to emulate Floyd too much as a pro. He's a better fighter than Floyd ever was so he shouldn't have to play that safety first potshot shit that Floyd so often came with.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Stevenson looks legit, very skilled fighter. He needed to be busier in that final round to win, I hope he doesn't try to emulate Floyd too much as a pro. He's a better fighter than Floyd ever was so he shouldn't have to play that safety first potshot shit that Floyd so often came with.


Did you see Mayweather as an amateur?


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Stevenson looks legit, very skilled fighter. He needed to be busier in that final round to win, I hope he doesn't try to emulate Floyd too much as a pro. He's a better fighter than Floyd ever was so he shouldn't have to play that safety first potshot shit that Floyd so often came with.


Wut?

He's a better fighter than Floyd ever was?? How can you possibly say that?
One is a 19 year old amateur, the other is a 38 year old unbeaten pro, multi weight world champion and long time p4p great, who also had a stellar amateur career.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

conradically said:


> Looked to me that Stevenson had the cleaner work in the final round and nicked it. Ramirez was busier and that was enough to sway the judges.


I agree completely.

No argument either way, but for me, I liked Stevensons work more in that last Rd.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Did you see Mayweather as an amateur?


Yeah, he was more aggressive but he still had his falling in, potshot style. Shakur is a lot smoother and balanced, sees punches better and has far better bodywork.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Crean said:


> Wut?
> 
> He's a better fighter than Floyd ever was?? How can you possibly say that?
> One is a 19 year old amateur, the other is a 38 year old unbeaten pro, multi weight world champion and long time p4p great, who also had a stellar amateur career.


Because he is. If you don't get it by now you never will. Some of us know what the pro game is about and what Floyds career really was. Floyd is p4p #1 boxing businessman, I'll give him that. The sport of boxing though... He's nothing really. Shakur is a better talent than Floyd ever was.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

While it's quite frankly batshit insane to say Stevenson is better than Mayweather ever was, I think it's not unreasonable to say that he has looked better as an amateur and maybe, just maybe, has more potential than TBE


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> While it's quite frankly batshit insane to say Stevenson is better than Mayweather ever was, I think it's not unreasonable to say that he has looked better as an amateur and maybe, just maybe, has more potential than TBE


Well that's exactly what I'm saying when I say he's better than Floyd ever was.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> Was worried ramirez after his fight against the Uzbekistan, he looked tired after having all those fights. It showed against shakur he took the 2nd round completely off. He showed he wanted the gold more though. I thought the right winner was chosen.
> 
> Props to both, great talents


Didn't see this thread, this reply should be here

No hate but Shakur really benefited from the two times he didn't have to fight. Ramirez had one hell of a tough road to get to his gold medal bout and he looked really fatigued and slow compared to his usual self


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> While it's quite frankly batshit insane to say Stevenson is better than Mayweather ever was, I think it's not unreasonable to say that he has looked better as an amateur and maybe, just maybe, has more potential than TBE


So 50-0, 6 weight champion, 15 years p4p then?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Because he is. If you don't get it by now you never will. Some of us know what the pro game is about and what Floyds career really was. Floyd is p4p #1 boxing businessman, I'll give him that. The sport of boxing though... He's nothing really. Shakur is a better talent than Floyd ever was.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So 50-0, 6 weight champion, 15 years p4p then?


Clearly not what he was saying. Potential doesnt always equal success.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Shields is so athletically superior to everyone else that it's almost unfair


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Well that's exactly what I'm saying when I say he's better than Floyd ever was.


There are plenty of amateurs who looked better than Floyd who accomplished shit


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Claressa Shields becomes the first US boxer to win back to back gold


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Idk if the people streaming the fight could see it, but Chris Mannix I think it was just interviewed Stevenson and he was balling his eyes out. Mannix was telling him that he should be proud of winning silver, but Stevenson busted out in tears saying he hates to lose.
> 
> That's a champions mentality there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Fazliddin Gaibnazrov gets his second gift decision


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Fazliddin Gaibnazrov gets his second gift decision


Yoka got his second also. He's such a cunt, would love him to go pro and get wiped out by Joshua in 1, he's nowhere near as good as he thinks he is


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Shields is so athletically superior to everyone else that it's almost unfair


She's boxing's version of Serena Williams


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Yoka got his second also. He's such a cunt, would love him to go pro and get wiped out by Joshua in 1, he's nowhere near as good as he thinks he is


Harsh, but he is an arrogant so and so. Kind of feel sorry for him in a way, if he turns pro, he'll get so much hype, and has absolutely no chance of backing it up. Don't think Joyce will make a fantastic pro, but his exploits will far exceed those of Yoka.

That's if he turns pro, big if seeing as he's got it cushy in the ams


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yeah Joyce got completely robbed


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah Joyce got completely robbed


Joyce is a nice guy and only been boxing a few years, a bit like Wilder, his technique isn't all that but he's a real grafter in the gym and loves the sport, it's nice to see these guys succeed.In his post fight interview he came across really well. Whereas Yoka is an arrogant prick who thinks he's god's gift when his whole career is smoke and mirrors and relies on robberies.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I realy didn´t think Joyce was robbed....


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Shields fights like a dude. I honestly think she would beat the dog piss out of me


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Shields fights like a dude. I honestly think she would beat the dog piss out of me


She's 5'10 and 165lbs, much bigger than me. :yep I'm not saying he'd beat me, but it's be tough


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Would love to see her in MMA against Cyborg. She's probably the only one who has a chance of beating her.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Shields fights like a dude. I honestly think she would beat the dog piss out of me


Seeing her punching with much more authority than her opposition reminded me of Ann Wolfe.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767434140497084416
Hilary Clinton gives a shout out to Shields


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> I realy didn´t think Joyce was robbed....


Everyone is either like 'he was robbed!' or 'I don't think it was a robbery, but I had Joyce winning'. Gonna come straight out and say Yoka had his gold medal bought, there are just too many questionable calls in various fights hat went his way, he should have lost to Hrgovic, who in turn was unfairly losing his previous bout. Likewise Mihai Nistor was absolutely robbed, with the prize a fight against Yoka...


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>







What I want to know is how in the fuck could SRL have anticipated and filmed this decades ago, before Shakur was even born @PityTheFool? I'd like to see some present day videos of Leonard as a 60-year-old.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> What I want to know is how in the fuck could SRL have anticipated and filmed this decades ago, before Shakur was even born @PityTheFool? I'd like to see some present day videos of Leonard as a 60-year-old.


:lol:
Well I'm not Doc from back to the future and if we're both still here in 15 years when he turns 60 I'm sure we'll find them.

But here's some present day stuff (sorry,have to link only) that shows he's doing ok for a 45 year old.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Boxing/comments/4kewx9


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

And you just have to read the comments!:lol:


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Guys I have to bring this thread up because this is going to bother me. For the Ramirez vs Shakur fight, did anyone else have Shakur winning the third round but got out hustled by a late Ramirez flurry?


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Guys I have to bring this thread up because this is going to bother me. For the Ramirez vs Shakur fight, did anyone else have Shakur winning the third round but got out hustled by a late Ramirez flurry?


Here's Shakur Stevenson talking about it. Seems to think he edged it now. He still watches the fight every day.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

conradically said:


> Here's Shakur Stevenson talking about it. Seems to think he edged it now. He still watches the fight every day.


Shakur had the better punches but his work rate seemed to be what sealed the deal


----------

